# Pet Peeves!



## Surlysomething (Aug 5, 2009)

PET PEEVES

C'mon, we all have them.

What are some of yours?


Here are a couple of mine:

*Wet socks. 
Over-plucked eyebrows*
*Spitting*


----------



## Esther (Aug 5, 2009)

When people cross the street on a huge diagonal so it takes them 10 times longer to reach the other side.
Having to handle receipt paper at work (I get chills thinking about the feeling of it on my fingers).
The dust at the bottom of the cereal box that sabotages the last bowl every goddamn time!


----------



## Melian (Aug 5, 2009)

Where do I begin?

Small dogs. Oddly enough, I like rats, but I hate all the little rat-like vermin that bimbos everywhere try to pass off as dogs. Cradling the filthy, drooling, shivering, yapping meatbags in baskets and purses; dressing them up in little coats and frilly things. EW. 

That being said...bimbos piss me off, too. Especially bimbos sporting all the ugliest trendy fashions. Spandex pants, sequins (wtf...why are people wearing these all of a sudden??), those ugly fucking rubber boots (being an old fisherman from Newfoundland is suddenly cool and sexy?)....blech. "Tee hee. I'm going to drink my fancy $10 Starbucks coffee in my pink rubber boots, while my chihuahua eats his special dog croissant and wears his new pink scarf and matching boots. Then I'm going to listen to "underground" emo shit at a "dive" bar that serves $30 cran-tinis, and Twitter about it 500 times in the process so all my equally retarded _scene _friends will know that I'm cool." FUCKING KILL ME NOW.

Unions. Every form of city worker has been on strike in the last year, it seems. Why? Because they are all part of greedy-as-fuck unions. I've threadjacked several times to bitch about unions, so maybe I'll just stop here, instead of being redundant.

People who fit stereotypes EXACTLY. You know how stereotypes are supposed to be exaggerated and insulting? No one is actually that bad...right? Wrong - they are everywhere. You don't see my Polish husband wandering the streets with a kielbasa in one hand and a bottle of vodka in the other, picking fights with randoms one minute and trying to sell a stolen car the next....so what's up with these guys? It just annoys me.

More to come. I love complaining.


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 5, 2009)

Whiny, complaining, energy draining, people who deluded themselves into thinking they are caring positive people...

..

Walks away from mirror..

Really... my biggest pet peeve is that i procrastinate...especially when feeling stressed


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 5, 2009)

*1. People who say they are going to do something - or worse, offer to do something - and then they change their mind. I hate unreliable, undependable people.

2. Likewise, I hate when I DONT volunteer to do something at work - because I KNOW I won't want to do it - and someone else, usually a "co-workerfriend" volunteers me to do it with them. This happens ALL THE TIME where I work.

3. House pets; I hate animals in the home.

4. When people comment on my diet/weight. I don't eat alot on purpose and I like my current size. Thus, I HATE when people, especially those who don't know me really well, say things like, "Jen, do you eat? You never eat, I don't think I've EVER seen you eat any REAL food." It gets really old and really annoying real fast.*


----------



## Duchess of York (Aug 5, 2009)

People who crack/pop their gum... the way their mouth wrinkles or lip curls up while they grind their teeth together to get that sound... every time they chew it.

OH...

MY...

GODDDDDDDDDDDD!!!
:doh:

I'm not a violent person but that makes me consider running them through a woodchipper...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 5, 2009)

Duchess of York said:


> People who crack/pop their gum... the way their mouth wrinkles or lip curls up while they grind their teeth together to get that sound... every time they chew it.
> 
> OH...
> 
> ...



I feel the same way about listening to people crunch into apples. It makes me feel physically ill to hear that snapping sound :shocked:


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 5, 2009)

Douches who are douches to other people who they think are douches without realizing they themselves are douches and thus are bigger douches because of it, making them the biggest douches of all.

Not only is that my pet peeve, but also a sentence I used when attempting to fit as many douches into a sentence as possible. I bowed to the winner, however, when my friend simply said, "Spencer Pratt."

Also, The Hills.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 6, 2009)

The sounds of styrofoam being rubbed, scratched, touched in general.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 6, 2009)

Facebook's new layout. It couldn't be more difficult to navigate if I turned my modem off. Seriously, I've been using Facebook regularly since 2004, and you would not believe how long it took me to publish a note.  Twitter4Life.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 6, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Also, The Hills.


*Awww, I absolutely LOVE The Hills, its the only reality show I really watch ... but I'm finding that many people can't stand the show. 
And, I totally LOVE LC.:wubu: She's my "girl crush" - someone I could totally see myself being BFF's with.*


----------



## Carl1h (Aug 6, 2009)

Thin or relatively thing people obsessing to me about their weight or diet, or their spouses or kid's or pet's weight or diet. Can't they tell already that I'm over the weight obsessing thing?

People saying "be rest assured."

People that don't eat onions. You bastards, you know who you are.

By the way:



ESPN Cutie said:


> *4. When people comment on my diet/weight. I don't eat alot on purpose and I like my current size. Thus, I HATE when people, especially those who don't know me really well, say things like, "Jen, do you eat? You never eat, I don't think I've EVER seen you eat any REAL food." It gets really old and really annoying real fast.*



Now that you mention it, I've never seen you eat! Don't you ever eat?

(see, no smilies, which has to mean I am totally serious about the eating thing and not just being annoying)


----------



## piratechick (Aug 6, 2009)

Liars, backstabbers, extremely vain people, and pretty much everything Will said..


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 6, 2009)

1. The sound of toenails/fingernails being clipped

2. People who sit next to me and bite their fingernails and try to subtley spit out the little chunks they bite off

3. People coughing/sneezing behind or toward me

4. Drunk guys who think I'm their best friend and try to put their arm around me and talk because I'm that fat jolly dude at a party.

5. Fake, condescending laughs

6. People who don't get common pop culture references

Gah, I'm nitpicky lol


----------



## Esther (Aug 6, 2009)

Betamax said:


> So im not the only one! Im very... sensitive?... to different types of paper and how they feel on my skin.
> 
> I hate touching newspaper and receipt paper!



Ew, newspaper is bad too... same with chalk, cotton balls and unglazed pottery. I basically hate all surfaces that will suck the moisture out of your skin like that, it's so disgusting. You're definitely not the only one with skin sensitivity!



Ninja Glutton said:


> 2. People who sit next to me and bite their fingernails and try to subtley spit out the little chunks they bite off



It's so much worse when people keep the fingernail clippings in their mouths and chew on them!!! Ugh!


----------



## escapist (Aug 6, 2009)

um lets see my Pet Peeve's:


Food that has wrappers that were designed by engineers never to be opened but keep food forever.
Microwaves that tease you by resetting each time you go to hit start thus causing you to start the whole process of setting it all over again.
cars that are 10x to small for me (almost all cars now).
clothes that keep shrinking! (can I really be getting that big?)
People who don't feed me!
theater seats that only fit one of my ass cheeks.
Extra large meals that just aren't large enough.
Filling out question post like this when I could be eating something yummy!

...Dang I'm hungry now!


----------



## b0nnie (Aug 6, 2009)

1. People who sing along with songs without knowing the words....ughhh.....just wanna slap them over the head.

2. People who say literally all the damn time. 

3. Teeth scraping on silverware.

4. People who whistle, I mean come on how freaking Snow White is that?!?!


----------



## SanDiega (Aug 6, 2009)

I realize how common it is but I cant walk over carpeting without feeling like it is seething with mold and germs. Maybe its becuase my house has all tile floors, but carpets gross me out. You will never catch me barefoot on a carpet.


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 10, 2009)

My #1 hate is extremists. We live in a dangerous world if there are people in it who will describe other people as 'evil' for being different to them, and won't even hear, let alone try to understand, the other side of an argument. And I don't just mean the obvious extremists like Muslim and IRA terrorists; I mean anti-foxhunting extremists and animal rights terrorists, and religious extremism of all sorts, which of course must include atheist extremism.

I also hate bicycles. This is not the fault of cyclists I understand, but because the infrastructure isn't designed to cope with them and they shouldn't be problem when used on proper cycling paths. They are death traps when used on the road, and a liability on the pavement.

I hate shops and shopping. Things are arranged illogically, people block the aisles, there's always a queue, etc.

I hate violent, shouty people. I hate unpredictable people who lose their tempers with no warning.

I hate it when an issue gains mass support because it's seen to be the politically correct option, or when people won't discuss an issue that needs to be discussed because discussing it is going to open a can of worms.

I hate gimmickmongery -- talking crap and using buzzwords to make something mediocre and unimportant appear exciting and cutting edge, especially if something important is ignored just because the lowest common denominator can't understand it. I hate sensationalism and cheap, meaningless entertainment with no real value -- such as this 'reality television' stuff that seems to be popular now.

I hate people who consider it too much effort to _think _and derive things for themselves.


----------



## suebeehoney (Aug 10, 2009)

Here are mine....

1. People who don't do their jobs - or do them half-assed, leaving the next person in line to do it. I work 2 jobs, and have no time nor patience for having to clean up after the kid who worked the shift ahead of me because he was too lazy to finish his work. 

2. Backstabbers and rumor-mongers. It absolutely amazes me that some workplaces can be such hotbeds of rumor activity and backstabbing. You can't use the bathroom without everyone knowing what you did in there, including consistency and color. (Ok, that's gross, but you get the idea.) A man can't even stop and talk to a woman at her desk, or carpool with her, or sit at the same lunch table ....because the rumors fly and all of a sudden, the rumor-mongers have the two of them having sex at lunch at the nearest hideaway. :doh:

3. Kids who are allowed to be disrespectful to their parents and other adults, or who refuse to listen to their parents - regardless of age. I was raised to respect adults, and have raised my children the same way. My kids would never even think of getting up in my face and screaming at me, back-talking, or refusing to do something that I asked them to do. As I get older, I find that I'm becoming less and less tolerant of disrespectful behavior from kids.

4. Eggshells in food. I don't know why it is, call it luck, I guess, but if I buy an Egg McMuffin, I will inevitably get an eggshell in my sandwich. Same goes for egg salad sandwiches, or even the chopped hardboiled eggs on the salad bar at work. If I bite into anything containing egg and hear/feel that CRUNCH between my teeth, I'm done - I won't be able to eat the rest of my meal. It almost makes me physically ill. 

5. People who don't follow through on promises to kids. This is a big one for me. If you make a promise to a child, keep it - or don't be surprised when the kid resents you later and treats any future promises with skepticism. If you're not sure you can keep the promise, don't make it.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 11, 2009)

*Driving*-I hate when people don't follow proper traffic etiquette. For instance, signaling when you change lanes, following proper lane discipline (stay right, pass left). Makes me crazy. 

*Parking spots*-I really don't like being with people who are so concerned about getting a closer spot. Now, as a BHM, this may seem counterintuitive but the time spent looking for a closer spot, could have been used walking to your destination. Now, I understand if there are no apparent available spots or if someone has a disability. Those are different stories. I'm just talking about with able-bodied people.


*Lack of courteousness*I've walked quite a few retail jobs over my lifespan. One thing I always prided myself on was excellent customer service. Just something simple like saying "thank you" or "hello, how are you?" goes a long way in my book. I've been to places, especially fast food restaurants, where you feel fortunate to hear a single word uttered in your direction. I mean honestly, does it take that much effort to convey gratitude towards someone for patronizing your job? I understand that many are bitter towards their lot in life but how do you ever expect to advance if you treat your job like that? 


/rants


----------



## warwagon86 (Aug 12, 2009)

dirty feet!

ahhh it drives me insane

not smelly or hard skinned - i mean dirty like muddy or dried dirt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2009)

1. Gas Prices
2. Women my age dressing like a teenaged girl
3. Being passed on the road even though I always go the speed limit
4. Skinny women complaining how fat they are
5. Weight loss methods that cost a lot of money and never work

MY ALL TIME FAVORITE PET PEEVE!

6. Ignorant people that use foul language in the course of a sentence instead of using proper language to get their point across...


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll be good, and only list a few here...

1) Pace cars; those who like to get in the far left lane and drive slower than everyone else (I'm a chronic speeder.)

2) Whistleblowers; those who like to see others needlessly called on the carpet at work for the most insignificant actions, usually for their own entertainment.

3) Dominating opinions; those who feel your opinions and outlook on any subject that does not suit their purpose is completely wrong, and must be changed as they see fit at all costs.

4) The scent of cigarettes on a woman's breath.


----------



## project219 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have like... only one real pet peeve...

People who can't keep their kids under control in public. 

Do I really need to explain that one?


----------



## escapist (Aug 13, 2009)

b0nnie said:


> 1. People who sing along with songs without knowing the words....ughhh.....just wanna slap them over the head.
> 
> 2. People who say literally all the damn time.
> 
> ...



WOW you would HATE ME! heck i almost want to slap me now!

**Shugs his shoulders and starts singing a tune and starts whistling the parts he can't remember.**


----------



## escapist (Aug 13, 2009)

project219 said:


> I have like... only one real pet peeve...
> 
> People who can't keep their kids under control in public.
> 
> Do I really need to explain that one?



I'm just curious do you have kids and do they like you?


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2009)

-people critiquing other people's pet peeves 

-constantly pulling stray blonde long hair off my clothes (that's what happens when you have a LOT of thick hair) you'd think i'd be used to it by now


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, people who make things all about them, without meaning to just because they're used to making things about them so much. Ex: someone comments about something in their life, then this guy/girl comes in and comments about that something by saying something about it in relation to themselves and their own life, often topping or overshadowing the original comment.

Also, toppers. Much like those guys^, people who feel the need to beat anything someone's done with something they've done. Ex: "I once went to New York." Oh yeah, that's cool. I went on a road trip around Europe."


----------



## project219 (Aug 13, 2009)

escapist said:


> I'm just curious do you have kids and do they like you?



Hell... No.

No woman has wanted the demon seed that resides inside of me. I don't really blame them either. My Children would probably be the four horsemen incarnate.


----------



## Esther (Aug 14, 2009)

This is probably my number one pet peeve of all time:

People who try and pick up girls/guys while they are at work in the customer service field. Do you not realize that person is being PAID to be nice to you, and that's the only reason they are giving you the time of day?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 14, 2009)

Esther said:


> This is probably my number one pet peeve of all time:
> 
> People who try and pick up girls/guys while they are at work in the customer service field. Do you not realize that person is being PAID to be nice to you, and that's the only reason they are giving you the time of day?



Same for guys that think that strippers are _really_ into them.  



Also, wanted to add today that a pet peeve of mine is pungent ice. If it smells rusty, musty or old I can't have it in mine drink. I have overly sensitive olfactories I suppose.


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 17, 2009)

-The sound of saliva moving through food and mouth when someone chews.
-Smacking when you eat or with gum.
-Going to bed with dirty feet (as in, not just recently showered/wiped clean with a disinfectant)
-Books not being arranged alphabetically (Arrgh Walmart!!)
-Fat men who say "NO FAT CHICKS"
-Guys that stop talking once they find out my height/weight or see a picture of more than my head and chest
-Guys who say they like big tits, but not saggy ones (GRAVITY)
-Females and their estrogen. Yeah, I have it, doesn't mean I have to like it.
-People who like the _Twilight_ series by Stephanie Meyer
-Also people who insist on calling it a _saga_. Look up the damn word.
-Prepubescent girls in shopping malls walking around with little purses and dressed like sluts acting "adult".
-Fake orange tans. It's obvious, girls, so just _stop_.
-People who go to bed dirty and wash their sheets like maybe once every 2-3 months.
-People who are stingy about AC. I have a low heat tolerance, dammit.
-"Speed bump" hairstyles. They look retarded.

...I'm just gonna stop now.


----------



## Melian (Aug 17, 2009)

NemoVolo said:


> -"Speed bump" hairstyles. They look retarded.



THANK YOU.

Haha...I agree with most of your list, but this one really stood out.


----------



## likeitmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

so all of you have pet named "peeve"?

lol

thought that is rather strange to have so many people with a pet name peeve.


:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 21, 2009)

rough nails that catch on my clothes

Pollyanna's

people that don't park straight and end up taking two space - I want to beat you.


----------



## rockabelly (Aug 21, 2009)

My peaves:
1. no major soft drink company/distributor uses stevia as a sweetener.
2. people who think that they are better than anyone else.
3. liars.
4. "naughty" women who aren't.
5. lists of silly pet peaves.  They make me laugh out loud (this one is just for b0nnie) literally!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2010)

these slang 'words'

HUBBY (husband)

APPY (appetizer)



people that walk heavy on their heels
the media's constant over-playing of stories
bird crap on my car


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 31, 2010)

fundamentalism of any kind


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Jan 31, 2010)

1. Scab workers
2. Boston Red Sox fans
3. people that litter 
4. conservatives/religious fanatics
5. Brett Farve fans
6. men that wear pink and ear rings..
7. confederate flag
8. Florida State/ Florida Gators fans


----------



## escapist (Jan 31, 2010)

- The resurrection of old threads that are magnetic wells of negativity.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> rough nails that catch on my clothes
> 
> *Pollyanna's*
> 
> people that don't park straight and end up taking two space - I want to beat you.




Repeated for truth.


----------



## RentonBob (Jan 31, 2010)

When you park away from everyone so that you have plenty of room to get in and out of your car and some jackknob parks so close to the drivers door you have to go in through the passenger door and crawl over the center console of your car.


----------



## Melian (Jan 31, 2010)

escapist said:


> - The resurrection of old threads that are magnetic wells of negativity.



Oh come on. It's a great thread for random bitching...something I would do anyway, so let's give it its own place 

New contributions:
- flakey friends who never want to do anything interesting
- the millions of bugs in various versions of PS3 and corresponding firmware
- bosses who don't believe you deserve a weekend, and expect you to answer emails on Sat night and Sun morning

You can probably piece together my entire weekend from this list....


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 31, 2010)

People who make grand dramatic exits from Dims who still hang around.


----------



## Captain Save (Jan 31, 2010)

Shoppers who get to the checkout counter and debate the price of every item in the cart, requiring a time consuming price check. When the item turns out to be full price, they no longer want it. I respect wanting to save money, in all honesty; the grocery store, however, ISN'T the place for haggling.

Those shoppers who buy $20.00 worth of items, then take 20 minutes pulling out a checkbook, writing a check, and filing away the checkbook back at the bottom of their purse or pocket. If it takes longer for these folks to go shopping than it does for most people to get a home mortgage, there's something wrong here.

CHEESE!
If I go to a restaurant or fast food joint that serves _everything_ with a melted cheese product that smells like vomit, I'm ready to leave and never return.

Suddenly, I have the unsettling feeling I'll be back to this thread later today.
:happy:


----------



## escapist (Jan 31, 2010)

> people that don't park straight and end up taking two space



Hey now, I have to do that. If I don't there isn't enough room for me to open the door wide enough to get in my car. I can't be the only Super Huge person who has that problem.

So, on that note: - People who park to close to the yellow line so I can't get in my freaking car!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 31, 2010)

escapist said:


> Hey now, I have to do that. If I don't there isn't enough room for me to open the door wide enough to get in my car. I can't be the only Super Huge person who has that problem.
> 
> So, on that note: - People who park to close to the yellow line so I can't get in my freaking car!


Then why not park in the handicapped space and use it's provided space? I mean, it pisses me off when someone with nothing wrong with them does that, but when the choice is between parking wrong by taking up two spaces or in a handicapped space, don't take it from where two cars who don't need the space could park instead. Choose the lesser of two evils.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 31, 2010)

My beatnik parents and the post office.


----------



## escapist (Jan 31, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Then why not park in the handicapped space and use it's provided space? I mean, it pisses me off when someone with nothing wrong with them does that, but when the choice is between parking wrong by taking up two spaces or in a handicapped space, don't take it from where two cars who don't need the space could park instead. Choose the lesser of two evils.



Because apparently being 500 lbs doesn't mean I quallify because I'm not in a wheelchair yet  and I'm not fond of getting a ticket or a towe (in Vegas they just take your vehicle for it)

---------------------


New Pet Peeve: my girlfriend thinking of this when she looks at me:


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 31, 2010)

so you guys all just convinced me to never go to any sort of dims meet up. If any of you actually met me in RL you'd end up stab me within minutes...


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2010)

Dripping faucets.

People that don't clean the dryer's lint trap.


----------



## spiritangel (May 2, 2010)

Dripping taps is also one of mine

being late or people who are

oh and I absolutely cannot sleep if there is a ticking clock around


----------



## BigChaz (May 2, 2010)

This Thread


----------



## wolfpersona (May 2, 2010)

project219 said:


> I have like... only one real pet peeve...
> 
> People who can't keep their kids under control in public.
> 
> Do I really need to explain that one?



I work at a supermarket i understand.
"mommy i want this."
(mother screams)"enough. behave."
it goes back and forth until they leave the store. lol.


----------



## BigChaz (May 2, 2010)

wolfpersona said:


> I work at a supermarket i understand.
> "mommy i want this."
> (mother screams)"enough. behave."
> it goes back and forth until they leave the store. lol.



I have a question for you. When I am at the grocery store and the cashier is ringing up a bunch of stuff for me, I will start putting it in bags for them. It saves time for both of us and hey, less work on their part. But like 80% of the time I do it they look uncomfortable and start waving someone over to take over. Is it wrong of me to do that? Are they going to get in trouble because I want to help? I have asked a few times and never get anything but non-committal answers designed to not get them fired.


----------



## Wanderer (May 2, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have a question for you. When I am at the grocery store and the cashier is ringing up a bunch of stuff for me, I will start putting it in bags for them. It saves time for both of us and hey, less work on their part. But like 80% of the time I do it they look uncomfortable and start waving someone over to take over. Is it wrong of me to do that? Are they going to get in trouble because I want to help? I have asked a few times and never get anything but non-committal answers designed to not get them fired.



The straight answer: The entire store can get in trouble for that. If a secret shopper or someone from headquarters comes through and sees a customer bagging their own groceries, headquarters will throw a complete and utter fit. The store management will get landed on, and will then land on the cashier, who (as the lowest rung on the ladder of consequences) is likely to lose her job.

Likewise, even when you only have a few items, allow the boxboy to carry them. Otherwise, his job is in danger.

(Former cashier for Wal-Mart, and the same policy obtains at my local grocery.)


----------



## Wanderer (May 2, 2010)

Pet Peeves:

- Not being as fat as I want to be.

- Staying home because the birthday dinner for someone else is going to a drive-in in one car... only to find out they changed their minds and went to a sit-down Italian place (and didn't bring me back a thing). (Tonight, if you're wondering.)

- Not having a job, especially when everyone I apply to tells me I'd be wonderful.

- Being stuck in the house because my sister needs my car to go to work.

- Living in my sister's spare room.


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 2, 2010)

*Boys in skinny jeans . . . 

enough said . . . *


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Not having enough time to sleep


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Asking for extra ANYTHING in a restaurant (including a napkin) and getting raised eyebrows. Especially when I pre-empt it with, 'if it costs extra, it's okay'.

Not having the seat in my car returned to an even remotely close estimate of its original position.

Borrowing my car and returning it with a bone-dry gas tank.

Demanding to watch something on TV and then turning on your laptop AND plugging in earphones but pissing and moaning when I change the station.

Deliberately ignoring the GPS and then cursing it when you have to do a u-turn six fucking times.

Sighing when I turn on the stereo or turn up the volume to a decibel that anything other than dogs and whales can hear.

When I repeatedly offer to pick something up and the other person insists they don't want or need anything and then gets pissed off when I don't bring anything back for them.

Assuming because I have a handicapped placard that I'm fatlazy and snowed some crooked doctor to get it.

Asking me what I'd like for dessert and after I say 'anything but ice cream is good for me' always always ALWAYS bringing home ice cream. 

I feel so much better now.


----------



## wolfpersona (May 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have a question for you. When I am at the grocery store and the cashier is ringing up a bunch of stuff for me, I will start putting it in bags for them. It saves time for both of us and hey, less work on their part. But like 80% of the time I do it they look uncomfortable and start waving someone over to take over. Is it wrong of me to do that? Are they going to get in trouble because I want to help? I have asked a few times and never get anything but non-committal answers designed to not get them fired.


No it's not wrong. If you want to help. Alot of customers do. They might feel uncomfortable but they won't get in trouble. Our company pushes customer service. Sometimes they don't have enough baggers. So they will call people to the checkout. They just want to do their job well. The managers know how the checkout runs, and who is and isn't working.

I don't know about walmart though.


----------



## BigChaz (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the answers to my off-topic questions fellas. This is at Publix by the way.


----------



## wolfpersona (May 3, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Pet Peeves:
> 
> - Not being as fat as I want to be.
> 
> ...



Wow i want to be fatter but gaining is so s-l-o-w because i have an active job.
Don't you love it when you go for and interview and they tell you you'd be great for the job, and they never call you back and when you call them back they're not hiring. Keep looking and talking to people and eventually you will land one.


----------



## Esther (May 3, 2010)

People who whip trash out their car window.
Rude customer service representatives.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 4, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> The straight answer: The entire store can get in trouble for that. If a secret shopper or someone from headquarters comes through and sees a customer bagging their own groceries, headquarters will throw a complete and utter fit. The store management will get landed on, and will then land on the cashier, who (as the lowest rung on the ladder of consequences) is likely to lose her job.
> 
> Likewise, even when you only have a few items, allow the boxboy to carry them. Otherwise, his job is in danger.
> 
> (Former cashier for Wal-Mart, and the same policy obtains at my local grocery.)



I've never heard of this. I shop at Shop-Rite for the most part and I always always help bag my groceries. I mean, I know it is not my fault the cashiers are in the job they're in but I do feel bad that they're on their feet for so many hours dealing with all sorts of lunacy throughout the day so I always help. They're my groceries, why not help. What supermarket did you work at (if you don't mind me asking)?




gobettiepurple said:


> *Boys in skinny jeans . . .
> 
> enough said . . . *



AGREE!!!!! My son is a skateboarder but thank heavens he hates the skinny jean look a lot of the skaters wear.


----------



## Wanderer (May 4, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I've never heard of this. I shop at Shop-Rite for the most part and I always always help bag my groceries. I mean, I know it is not my fault the cashiers are in the job they're in but I do feel bad that they're on their feet for so many hours dealing with all sorts of lunacy throughout the day so I always help. They're my groceries, why not help. What supermarket did you work at (if you don't mind me asking)?



I was at the "green" Wal-Mart in McKinney, TX for six months back in '05, ending around Christmas. (I was moving to my sister's place in Forney, and with the price of gas going up, the commute wasn't going to work.)


----------



## IszyStone (May 4, 2010)

people who complain about things then do nothing to fix it

people who complain about me doing things then me asking how I could do it better and them replying "I dunno"

OMG! Girls who totally like talk like this like all the like time

Parents who don't control their children then expect me to take care of them

my cat puking on the carpet

Parents saying they can't wait for me to visit, then asking me to clean a bathtup I never use as soon as I get back

when a pen stops writing even when there's a lot of ink left (maybe I should just by less cheap pens)

when someone has to use a one stall bathroom just 2 seconds before I also have to use it


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 4, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I was at the "green" Wal-Mart in McKinney, TX for six months back in '05, ending around Christmas. (I was moving to my sister's place in Forney, and with the price of gas going up, the commute wasn't going to work.)



Ahh. Well I lived in Mississippi for almost a year in 2002 and being from Jersey there was a noticeable difference in manners and politeness from servers/cashiers/etc. Here, people can be a bit.. gruff, whereas there in the South everywhere we went it was "Y'all have a wonderful day and come back soon!" in the Pollyanna cheerful voice every single day from everyone no matter where we went (a shock to my Jersey system). SO maybe the rules were different because of location? I've never known anyone to not help bag their own groceries. Even in some stores where teenagers stop in and help bag for tips I always help out.


----------



## JoeVanHalen (May 4, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *Boys in skinny jeans . . .
> 
> enough said . . . *



What is with that? I mean, where do they put there, err, junk without cutting off the blood suply...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Ahh. Well I lived in Mississippi for almost a year in 2002 and being from Jersey there was a noticeable difference in manners and politeness from servers/cashiers/etc. Here, people can be a bit.. gruff, whereas there in the South everywhere we went it was "Y'all have a wonderful day and come back soon!" in the Pollyanna cheerful voice every single day from everyone no matter where we went (a shock to my Jersey system). SO maybe the rules were different because of location? I've never known anyone to not help bag their own groceries. Even in some stores where teenagers stop in and help bag for tips I always help out.


You're right. In Jersey and even states bordering right along Jersey, there's a big difference in customer 'relations'. In fact, reading this thread initially bewildered me because if you don't start bagging your own groceries don't be surprised if you get a 'look'. Lots of attitude.


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2010)

wolfpersona said:


> Wow i want to be fatter but gaining is so s-l-o-w because i have an active job.
> Don't you love it when you go for and interview and they tell you you'd be great for the job, and they never call you back and when you call them back they're not hiring. Keep looking and talking to people and eventually you will land one.



Amen on the gaining; not to mention, with no income, I can't just eat anytime, anything, as much as I want to.

As for the job...

(tosses another rejection letter)

I keep trying... but if something doesn't stick this month, I'll be out of the job market. Car insurance, gas, paying on the Driver Responsibility Program... I'm soon going to be minus the legal ability to drive, and have my license suspended!

Pardon. I'm a little stressed. (The thought of spending the rest of your life as live-in unpaid child care will do that to you.)


----------



## Jenloveslarge (May 11, 2010)

I have a real peeve against people who think because they have a Jesus fish on their car they don't have to use a turn signal.

Men who wear their pants so low, the only thing between there equipment and me (walking down the street) is a sheet of paper thin underwear.

Miserable people who want to spend time with me to try to bring them up, and therefore drag me down. 

Skinny girls who walk as slow as possible in front of your car.

People who think it's alright to talk on their phone while interacting with another human being who is working in the service industry.

Men who mistake friendly for an unwanted sexual response!


How about starting a new thread on things that we love...

I'll start, when someone brings your food out in a restaurant that isn't the person who originally ordered from, and acts all confused with who ordered the salad and who ordered the huge fried chicken basket! LOL


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 4, 2011)

People that smell like unwashed hair. *shudder*

Old lady cough.

Wet socks (my standard) I can't get over this one.

People that stay back a car length at stop signs or red lights. PULL UP!


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 4, 2011)

when some one sings a song that's playing in the car and they are singing it badly and continue to do this for every song they like I mean one song ok you like the song but if you cant sing for shit please don't sing every song come on just enjoy it 

When you play Xbox live or PC online and people try act all hard and flame on just chill enjoy yourself 

Crock shoes lol hate them 


When people in front of you or behind you at the movies are talking all loud i mean sure i can understand some times you need say some thing but not full blown conversation


----------



## Hole (Feb 4, 2011)

People who watch the TV with no volume. Do you actually have a degree in lip reading?


----------



## RentonBob (Feb 4, 2011)

People who tailgate... I will slow down to piss you off!!


----------



## JulieD (Feb 4, 2011)

lip smacking, chewing with your mouth open and talking with spit in your mouth...really? really?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2011)

- when drawers or cabinets aren't closed completely

- words that are misspelled intentionally (ex- The Kactus Kafe- is that REALLY necessary??)


----------



## vinarian (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm a fat guy working third shift, and as such, I want a damned cheeseurger when I get off work, unfortunately, the only fast food joints open at 9am assume that everyone wants a sausage biscuit, but no, I just want a f¤cking burger, is that too much to ask?


----------



## BeerMe (Feb 5, 2011)

It takes a lot to really irritate me, but there are a few things: 

Large amounts of trash in cars. Some is fine, but at a certain point a huge pile of fast-food wrappers from three months of driving gets a little nasty. I was going through a friends car the other day and found three old banana peels stinking up the thing. 

Dogs in clothes/sweaters.

When waiters take one plate away from someone thats finished and others at the table are still eating.

I wont tolerate any noise in theaters once a movie starts. Its ok to laugh in comedies, scream during horror movies, etc, but save your conversation until after the movie ends. I spent my $12 to see this and I expect to get my moneys worth. NO PHONES



SMA413 said:


> - when drawers or cabinets aren't closed completely



I never close drawers and cabinets. I know the world hates it, I just forget :\


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2011)

People who won't stop talking about something they claim they don't care about.


----------



## penguin (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't care if you leave the toilet seat up or squeeze the toothpaste in the middle, but you better change the toilet roll and refill the ice cube tray. Don't leave them empty! And don't put the empty tray back!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> I don't care if you leave the toilet seat up or squeeze the toothpaste in the middle, but you better change the toilet roll and refill the ice cube tray. Don't leave them empty! And don't put the empty tray back!



I hate when people just put the new roll of toilet paper on the counter next to the toilet while the empty roll still sits in the dispenser. How much effort does it really take to finish the job?


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 5, 2011)

Speaking of toilet paper, if it's mounted on a holder with the roll running parallel to both the floor and the wall, like most normal holders do, that toilet paper better roll over the roll away from the wall. I can't stand it. Sometimes even I breach common courtesy and switch it in someone else's home it annoys me that much. I have no idea why.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> I hate when people just put the new roll of toilet paper on the counter next to the toilet while the empty roll still sits in the dispenser. How much effort does it really take to finish the job?


In my master bathroom I have to contort myself to replace the roll because there's a giant dresser blocking the way and the room is designed in such a way that unless I put rolls on a stand, Spouse has to fit his tushy in there to do the exchange. I don't like it myself but I have no choice.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2011)

It kills me when people talk with their mouths full or when they smack their lips while eating.


----------



## PigPen (Feb 8, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> It kills me when people talk with their mouths full or when they smack their lips while eating.



A-freekin-MEN. that drives me batshit. i hate people that cannot close their mouth when they chew. it makes me want to staple their lips shut.


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 8, 2011)

Many of the members of my family do this. (Chew open mouthed). I dread eating with some of them. 
Also, uncovered belching. I usually know when something is about to come out of my body, and have time to work with it so as not to offend others. Common courtesy.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 8, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Many of the members of my family do this. (Chew open mouthed). I dread eating with some of them.
> Also, uncovered belching. I usually know when something is about to come out of my body, and have time to work with it so as not to offend others. Common courtesy.



Sometimes I do that to my sister to annoy her. I'll pretend I want to whisper something in her ear, mwahaha. 

I'm so gross.


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 8, 2011)

People chewing ice. *shudder*

When someone refers to a pair of pants as "a pant."

Sentences ended with a preposition.

"I could care less."

Loose vs. lose 

"No problem" vs. "You're welcome."

I could peeve forever.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 8, 2011)

Coughing without covering. I don't care if it's noncontagious chronic bronchitis. You're shooting spit and probably phlegm out of your mouth at high velocity and it sounds horrifying, so cover it up and act like you care at least a little bit about the people around you.


----------



## Zowie (Feb 8, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Coughing without covering. I don't care if it's noncontagious chronic bronchitis. You're shooting spit and probably phlegm out of your mouth at high velocity and it sounds horrifying, so cover it up and act like you care at least a little bit about the people around you.




People who cough into their hand, and immediately grab onto something public, like a bus rail. Cough into your FREAKING ELBOW NOOK. 

Also, people at work who INSIST of reaching over the sneezeguard to point (within an inch) at the specific muffin they want. It's there for a reason, asshats.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Cough into your FREAKING ELBOW NOOK.


 
My nephew calls it a "cough pocket" :happy:


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 8, 2011)

Zowie said:


> People who cough into their hand, and immediately grab onto something public, like a bus rail. Cough into your FREAKING ELBOW NOOK.


Killjoy. 


Zowie said:


> Also, people at work who INSIST of reaching over the sneezeguard to point (within an inch) at the specific muffin they want. It's there for a reason, asshats.


Sneeze guards.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 8, 2011)

When businesses don't clean their sneezeguards. The food beyond them looks that much less appetizing.

When people don't clean their phones. (office phones for example) I've looked down unfortunately AFTER I've used the phone to see the most disgusting stuff on the receiver. Ugh.


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> When people don't clean their phones. (office phones for example) I've looked down unfortunately AFTER I've used the phone to see the most disgusting stuff on the receiver. Ugh.



Receivercheese. I have seen it.

Made me want to cleanse my ear with fire.

Also, I love watching TV with the sound down....:blush:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 8, 2011)

That's why whenever I have worked with handsets, I have taken antiseptic wipes to work.


----------



## PigPen (Feb 9, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> That's why whenever I have worked with handsets, I have taken antiseptic wipes to work.



hah, ditto. i am very weird about the phone too. whenever i am on my cell phone, and the person wants to speak with who ever i am with, i always wipe my cell phone on my pants or something before i hand it over. i hate it when i get a phone with ear jizz all over it. needless to say i put it on speaker.


----------



## hbighappy (Feb 9, 2011)

When I lived in Utah some people there called Soda Pop 
Its a Soda 

Baby Mama Drama 

The sham wow guy 

when you go to the store you are waiting in line they open new check out stand and they let other people ahead of you


----------



## riplee (Feb 9, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> - when drawers or cabinets aren't closed completely
> 
> - words that are misspelled intentionally (ex- The Kactus Kafe- is that REALLY necessary??)



Anytime I'm at a friend's house I instinctively close all cabinet doors that may be open.

The backwards "R" in Toys-&#1071;-Us has been a constant source of aggravation. It's a place for kids. Why would you intentionally screw with children's minds like that?!?


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 10, 2011)

riplee said:


> The backwards "R" in Toys-&#1071;-Us has been a constant source of aggravation. It's a place for kids. Why would you intentionally screw with children's minds like that?!?


Or




clever



spellings like "Kandy's Kountry Kitchen" or "Kwik Kars," etc.

HATE.


----------



## JulieD (Feb 10, 2011)

i rmbr 1x tht Zowie st8d tht sh h8d whn ppl wld typ n txt. drov hr ntz n jst nvr 4gt it 
translation: I remember one time that Zowie stated that she hated it when people would type in text. Drove her nuts and (I) just never forgot it


----------



## penguin (Feb 10, 2011)

*brain goes splodey*


----------



## Zowie (Feb 10, 2011)

JulieD said:


> i rmbr 1x tht Zowie st8d tht sh h8d whn ppl wld typ n txt. drov hr ntz n jst nvr 4gt it
> translation: I remember one time that Zowie stated that she hated it when people would type in text. Drove her nuts and (I) just never forgot it



RAAAAAAAGE. All OVER THE PLACE!

I raged so hard, that now I'm rolling over and going to bed. 

Oh, and while you're at it, punctuation. Hey sweethearts, you can't just type a stream of constant thought without VISIBLE pauses. What, the rest of us have to invent them to make sense of your posts? You know who did that? Gertrude Stein. Yeah. And only, ONLY Gertrude Stein is allowed to get away with not using commas. The rest of us just have to deal.





And even Gertrude got shit for doing that. SO THERE.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 10, 2011)

Zowie said:


> RAAAAAAAGE. All OVER THE PLACE!
> 
> I raged so hard, that now I'm rolling over and going to bed.
> 
> ...


Can we add capitalizing, please. Good grief.


----------



## Zowie (Feb 10, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Can we add capitalizing, please. Good grief.



Yes. I'm not saying all the time, because yes, it's a casual board and we all make typos, mistakes, and January 30ths. But at least TRY.

That was my second wind, now I'm going to bed.


----------



## JulieD (Feb 10, 2011)

Zowie said:


> RAAAAAAAGE. All OVER THE PLACE!
> 
> I raged so hard, that now I'm rolling over and going to bed.
> 
> ...



Holy Angry Eggplants (Oh no! I don't remember if I should or should not put a comma right here! What the hell, might as well), Zowie! I didn't mean to make you get a rage crazy on us! Lol...
Oh chet! I did it again! Laugh out loud! Phew...that was close...


----------



## Amaranthine (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm waiting for people to just stop using spaces.


wedontneedthemright?


----------



## JulieD (Feb 10, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> I'm waiting for people to just stop using spaces.
> 
> 
> wedontneedthemright?


Yes,they.are'a:total!waste)of-space;instead?we(should?just*use_random#punctuation


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 10, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> I'm waiting for people to just stop using spaces.
> 
> 
> wedontneedthemright?



Psshhh...they didn't need spaces or punctuation or Carolingian minuscule in Ancient Latin text. Why do we? Hell why do we need Us and Ws...SCREW THAT only Vs forever!!!

ISNTTHISEASYTOREADANDSOMVCHMOREMINDFVLOFVASTINGSPACE.


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 10, 2011)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Psshhh...they didn't need spaces or punctuation or Carolingian minuscule in Ancient Latin text. Why do we? Hell why do we need Us and Ws...SCREW THAT only Vs forever!!!
> 
> ISNTTHISEASYTOREADANDSOMVCHMOREMINDFVLOFVASTINGSPACE.



On a somewhat related note, biblical interpretation and exegesis was a completely different animal before the introduction of punctuation. Alternative interpretations took place simply because people stopped and started thoughts in different places. Interpretations led to sects, and sects led to all kindsa drama... 



Wow. I was a religious studies major, and now I can barely spell exegesis...

On a completely unrelated note, why is Havarti cheese better than sex?


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 12, 2011)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> ISNTTHISEASYTOREADANDSOMVCHMOREMINDFVLOFVASTINGSPACE.



I think my brain's bleeding :doh:


----------



## cakeboy (Feb 14, 2011)

1. Nicki Minaj. She fucking sucks.
2. When people say tuna fish. Is there a tuna pig? A tuna plant? 
3. Wheedling, mopey semi-emo suckbags who find it more satisfying to fail at life and moan about it rather than doing something about whatever ails them this week.
4. Unicorns. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 14, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> 2. When people say tuna fish. Is there a tuna pig? A tuna plant?



I never thought of that... fantastic.


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 14, 2011)

One of my profs this semester says "logo" when she means "slogan". It bugs me to no end. I mean you have a PhD woman!


----------



## AsianXL (Feb 14, 2011)

Those too cheap to pay tips or don't tip enough
Those who are very brand-oriented
Those who can't drive 
Those who immigrated to a country for 20+ years, but can barely grasp that country's native language

..........yes I am referring to all you chinese people out there...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 14, 2011)

AsianXL said:


> Those too cheap to pay tips or don't tip enough
> Those who are very brand-oriented
> Those who can't drive
> Those who immigrated to a country for 20+ years, but can barely grasp that country's native language
> ...



Sounds like I might be half-chinese.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 14, 2011)

AsianXL said:


> Those too cheap to pay tips or don't tip enough
> Those who are very brand-oriented
> Those who can't drive
> Those who immigrated to a country for 20+ years, but can barely grasp that country's native language
> ...


 

It horrifies me how bad it is. Why though? 

I was rear-ended last year very badly by a fellow with a Chinese driver's license. He didn't see me at all.  He didn't know how to call the ambulance and he hardly spoke ANY English.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Feb 14, 2011)

1.) People who waste food/electricity. Doubly so when my ass is the one shelling out the bill. Appreciate the fact that you have a roof over your head and food to fill your belly cause I've been homeless before and it fookin SUCKS. 

2.) Assjackal politicians who sit there all smarmy and smug and tell us peasants to 'trust them' (I'm mainly thinking of sh!theels like UpChuck Schumer from NY). 

3.) My fellow peasants who tell me that if I don't like the way I'm getting rammed in the keister by the government, I should simply 'move somewhere else'. The whole 'If you don't like it leave'/Social Contract. My new response to this kind of asshattery is 'If you love/trust government so much, why don't you move to North Korea?'

4.) People who crusade against some innocuous societal trend/item instead of simply minding their own f!cking business. I saw/experienced this crap as a teenager with the whole "Dungeons & Dragons is Satanic" drek from the 80s. If you don't like violent videogames, don't buy them for your kids. Don't like butter or salt, don't eat any. 

5.) Hand in hand with that is people who get the government to ram their pet crusade down everyone else's throat. If its not the 'Nuke the Gay Whales for Jesus' crowd beating me over the head with a Bible, its the equally vile 'Global Warming is accelerating cause fat people fart too much' crowd trying to force me to eat a veggie dog. 

6.) People who don't have the courage of their convictions. The whole "Man is a cancer upon the planet. We must drastically reduce the population, immediately" crowd. I so dearly want someone to open carry at one of these conferences, walk up to the podium, draw their sidearm, pop the magazine, breach it, lay the pistol upon the table and say, 'You first, motherf!cker'.


----------



## meangreen (Feb 14, 2011)

Whenever I answer the phone and there is nothing on the other line, just silence, and then a click noise.:doh:


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 14, 2011)

meangreen said:


> Whenever I answer the phone and there is nothing on the other line, just silence, and then a click noise.:doh:




3 options: 

Either telemarketers (we had some telemarketers in our area who used auto-dialers and it led to a lot of hangups... It is, by the way, a nuisance call and illegal.) 

Or psychotic ex, 

Or psychotic boyfriend of psychotic ex.

So which is it?


----------



## meangreen (Feb 14, 2011)

Probably telemarketers, they always call at the most annoying times too lol


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 14, 2011)

1. Rude young people sitting in the seats on the bus set aside for the elderly and handicapped, and REFUSING to give them up when one comes on. Dumbasses, get off your lazy asses and give them up!

2. People asking me questions when I have my iPod on, then get rude when I ignore them. Hey, I can't hear you! I have them on for a reason: I want to be left alone!

3. Yes, it's a Nook. Yes, I do love to read. Yes, it is expensive, but I'm saving money on the books I'd otherwise purchase. Yes, if I bought a book I could donate it to a library when I'm done with it. And no, you can't borrow it.

4. Yes, I'll be back to get flowers for my wife this week because she's having a bad few weeks. I'm not paying $8.99/dozen for carnations today when they'll be $5.99 or less tomorrow. It's just February 14th for God's sake, not a Federal holiday.


----------



## AsianXL (Feb 14, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> It horrifies me how bad it is. Why though?
> 
> I was rear-ended last year very badly by a fellow with a Chinese driver's license. He didn't see me at all.  He didn't know how to call the ambulance and he hardly spoke ANY English.


Chinese immigrants new to Canada aren't accustom to driving back home, though they may have had their licenses there, it's commonplace to have chauffeurs to drive them around. Another reason is that, most Chinese immigrants new to Canada didn't learn to drive at a young age, now that they've moved to a new country, older and is needed to learn to drive daily, they have problems developing the proper set of skills to drive efficiently and effectively on the road. It doesn't take Einstein to pass a ICBC road test neither, as a matter of fact, it wasn't too long ago when news broke out about people tipping off ICBC examiners to turn a blind eye on their road test.

Look around you in Vancouver, more than half the population are Asians, and about 1/3 of it are Chinese and can speak their mother language, in an environment like that, people tend to not feel the need to assimilate into Canadian culture. That's why sometimes I hate my own people, and wish Vancouver didn't have so many Asians.. LOL

Sorry for hijacking this thread, and I hope you're OK now from your car accident.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 14, 2011)

AsianXL said:


> Chinese immigrants new to Canada aren't accustom to driving back home, though they may have had their licenses there, it's commonplace to have chauffeurs to drive them around. Another reason is that, most Chinese immigrants new to Canada didn't learn to drive at a young age, now that they've moved to a new country, older and is needed to learn to drive daily, they have problems developing the proper set of skills to drive efficiently and effectively on the road. It doesn't take Einstein to pass a ICBC road test neither, as a matter of fact, it wasn't too long ago when news broke out about people tipping off ICBC examiners to turn a blind eye on their road test.
> 
> Look around you in Vancouver, more than half the population are Asians, and about 1/3 of it are Chinese and can speak their mother language, in an environment like that, people tend to not feel the need to assimilate into Canadian culture. That's why sometimes I hate my own people, and wish Vancouver didn't have so many Asians.. LOL
> 
> Sorry for hijacking this thread, and I hope you're OK now from your car accident.



Dude. I hate that the stereotype is so correct here. Haha. I'm a born and raised Vancouverite and it seems to just get worse and worse. The majority of the 'bad' drivers seem to be relatively new Canadians though, so of course it's not all Chinese. My Chinese friends feel the same way you do about things and we talk about it all the time. 

Ah, Vancouver. Beautiful but hellish to drive in.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 15, 2011)

When someone is offended by something, and their immediate response is to prevent people from discussing the thing that offends them without any reason. 

No. If I'm offended by something, or if I'm offending you with something, I expect us to actually talk about why it's offensive and try to correct the situation. Trying to get people to stop talking just because you don't agree or are offended is the opposite of making progress. It's rediculous and dumb.


----------



## imfree (Feb 15, 2011)

My pet Peavey is getting shocked from the speaker circuit of a big amp!

When we tested one at the radio shop in '98, I actually drove one with a 60hz tone, channels out of phase, and ran a 1500 watt heat gun off the speaker terminals! 

View attachment Peavey PV 2000.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 20, 2011)

Some slang words annoy the crap out of me, especially when they're childlike.

hubby or hubs

sammy for sandwich

tummy

potty

brekkie for breakfast

:doh:


----------



## bigmac (Feb 20, 2011)

It always annoys the hell out of me when I'm in line at some fast food place and the guy in front of me can't figure out what to order. 

The menu hasn't changed in years and you've been there hundreds of times so my the hell is it taking you five minutes to figure out what to order?


----------



## Amaranthine (Feb 21, 2011)

For me it's those groups of people that walk in a horizontal line, just long enough to block enough of the hallway so that no one can get by, and walk at a snail's pace, occasionally stopping to talk >.< SOME PEOPLE HAVE PLACES TO GO.


----------



## coriander (Feb 21, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> For me it's those groups of people that walk in a horizontal line, just long enough to block enough of the hallway so that no one can get by, and walk at a snail's pace, occasionally stopping to talk >.< SOME PEOPLE HAVE PLACES TO GO.



This. THIS!!! :doh:


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 21, 2011)

when women talk like little kids. NOT. SEXY. 

when people come to an almost complete stop to make a right hand turn. 

when your table cannot decide what to order and you ask if they'd like another minute or two to decide and they say no and then sit there for another five minutes minutes undecided. you are not my only table!!!

when people get all indignant for not anticipating an unusual/ridiculous request: "um, EXCUSE ME, but where's the ketchup for my prime rib?!"

when a table asks for something every time they see me. you'd like a coffee? would anyone else like a coffee? ok, here's you're coffee. oh, now you want a coffee too? even though i just asked if anyone else would like a coffee 30 seconds ago? sure, lemme make another trip for coffee. can i get you anything else while i'm getting it? no? ok, here's your other coffee. you dropped your knife and need a new one? for what? your meal is over. ok, lemme make another trip to go get you a knife you don't need...

when someone from one table interrupts me speaking to another table to ask for something. just plain rude. seriously, were you raised in a shack? you can't wait a minute and a half to ask for a second sour cream for your baked potato that hasn't even come out yet?!?!

when people complain about the doneness of steaks when they obviously have no idea what they're talking about. sure, i can take that back but all that's going to get accomplished is wasting my time as i have to argue with the cooks to make another steak that is going to take at least another 10 minutes to make, meanwhile everyone else at your table is going to be finished eating and have to sit and wait for you because you are a ra-tard. FYI, if your steak is red inside IT IS NOT WELL DONE!!! 

^^^normally i just have it out with the cooks but last night i totally just gave it back to a customer and told her to look again, lol. this woman ordered a filet mignon cooked to medium. when i asked how her meal was she told me she wanted to send back her steak since it was obviously well done and handed me her plate. i took a look at the filet that was if anything undercooked and was completely rare. i just set it down back in front of her, told her that the lighting is bad and that she should take another look and walked away, lol. i think i need a vacation.


----------



## JenFromOC (Feb 21, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> when women talk like little kids. NOT. SEXY.



I'm actually turned off just thinking about this.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 21, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> when women talk like little kids. NOT. SEXY.
> 
> when people come to an almost complete stop to make a right hand turn.
> 
> ...


 

Haha. Someone woke up on the bitchy side of the bed.

I approve.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 21, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> when people come to an almost complete stop to make a right hand turn.



Yeah, god damn those people who don't just turn right without paying attention to anything else going on and don't just accelerate through every turn.


----------



## djudex (Feb 21, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Yeah, god damn those people who don't just turn right without paying attention to anything else going on and don't just accelerate through every turn.



Pet peeve: When I can't rep someone I want to because I have to spread rep around. Fuck you rep system, I don't want to be egalitarian, I want to be elitist and stuck up when it comes to doling reputation.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 21, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i think i need a vacation.



*THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## vinarian (Feb 25, 2011)

Rude people...

I mean seiously, is it really that hard to be polite? Especially to your waitress\waiter! I mean, this person is bringing you food, the nicer you are, the better service you get - don't f!ck with my food!

People that get pissed off and try to argue their way out of a traffic ticket, seriously people getting the officer pissed off at you is a great way to make him nicely give you a break.

People that bring 100 items to the 10 item or less line because 'I'm really in a hurry' - so am I!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Feb 25, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> "um, EXCUSE ME, but where's the ketchup for my prime rib?!"



Uh, I think I just barfed in my mouth....


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 25, 2011)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Uh, I think I just barfed in my mouth....



Agreed. It's au jus all the way. Maybe horseradish, maybe, if I feel like it, but otherwise, just au jus straight up.


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep, one of mine is power failures. Hahaha! The good part is that I don't need oxygen anymore, so power outage is now a peeve instead of an emergency! The one tonight lasted over 5 hrs.


----------



## ForeignSoul (Feb 25, 2011)

I despise people that can't figure out where the registration sticker on the license plate goes. Let alone having 7 years worth of them placed in random spots all over the plate. Stupid philly drivers!

I can't STAND when you go up to a register and the clerk asks how you are, you then reply "I'm good. How are you?" then? No fucking response.

I hate even more when someone shows up for the next shift at 6am and I say: "Good morning" and they look at me and then just walk away.

I think what I hate the most are fake people. You know, that whore who acts super friendly to everyone one minute then bad mouths them the next. The backstabber that gets one piece of information and goes to the boss with a HUGE 'exaggeration' (lie) about the subject. Causing the boss to think less highly of you and your work....

I absolutley loathe people that won't shut the fuck up about Jersey Shore. I also loathe the DOUCHE BAGS that are the so called 'stars' of the so called 'show'

And finally the ignorant, selfish jerk off in the grocery store that stands next to their cart looking at a shelf while taking up BOTH sides of the isle, making it impossible to get through. Uh, excuse me? Are you the only mother fucker that needs to eat?! How bout I just lose the cart and eat you for dinner!?



BAH! Oh, let me not forget the teenage whores who couldn't keep their pants zippered and are rewarded with a reality TV show about being a teenage mother..... Thanks MTV, you dicks!




A little angry for my first post on these forums but....once I started reading other people's pet peeves, I had to vent! lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 25, 2011)

ForeignSoul said:


> I despise people that can't figure out where the registration sticker on the license plate goes. Let alone having 7 years worth of them placed in random spots all over the plate. Stupid philly drivers!
> 
> I can't STAND when you go up to a register and the clerk asks how you are, you then reply "I'm good. How are you?" then? No fucking response.
> 
> ...


 

Haha. You're wordy. I like it!


----------



## ForeignSoul (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah Surly....I get wordy

In fact, one of my co-managers at work warned me that when I leave notes for the next shift so they know what's going on, I have to much Pinache...

I told him to go take a long walk off a short pier!

And I'm sure not afraid to tell it like it is! lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> Yep, one of mine is power failures. Hahaha! The good part is that I don't need oxygen anymore, so power outage is now a peeve instead of an emergency! The one tonight lasted over 5 hrs.



Power outage = time to bring out the:

PD20 (~190 lumen peak)




PD30 (~250 lumen peak)






PD31 (no image available, ~304 lumen peak)

TK35 (~820 lumen peak)





and Nuwai 16-LED Lantern (peak output unknown)


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 9, 2011)

People who force feed me religion. I grew up with that stuff, don't need it now, thanks
Hypocrisy
Coworkers who are at the same level as me, but act like they're trying to be my boss
When someone can't get the damn IV in and keep poking at my arm...if you can't do it, get someone who can do it in one stick, thanks!
Customers who have a really undeserved sense of entitlement
I'm sure there are more, but I can't list every single one


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 9, 2011)

1. Females that completely control the man in their life because they are so insecure and unhappy with themselves.

2. Terrible mothers.

3. Big bullies that back down when challenged. (If you're going to try and be tough, at least stand up for yourself when I fire back)

4. Someone texting me that a) I hate with a passion, b) Should have lost my number months ago, c) I have ZERO respect for and d) Need to go take a flying leap.

5. Liars.

6. Cheaters.

7. Having to cut my losses and allow you to keep my entire DVD collection and my very expensive Pack and Play just because you are afraid to even let him be in my presence again. (Can we say insecure?)

8. And I'm going to add....the man that allows that female to completely control them because they are too afraid to stand up to the bitch because she holds your child over your head. (Thus being a terrible mother...how dare you use that little boy as a pawn)

I could go on, but really this is about one person....none of you.


----------



## djudex (Apr 10, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> 8. And I'm going to add....the man that allows that female to completely control them because they are too afraid to stand up to the bitch because she holds your child over your head.



I'm sorry but when I read this all I could picture was some short guy jumping up and down ineffectually whilst a towering woman holds a baby over his head taunting him like kids do with toys on the playground


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 10, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> 7. Having to cut my losses and allow you to keep my entire DVD collection and my very expensive Pack and Play just because you are afraid to even let him be in my presence again. (Can we say insecure?)



I have no idea what the context is here, but might I suggest a middle-man (or middle-woman = P)


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 10, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I have no idea what the context is here, but might I suggest a middle-man (or middle-woman = P)



this is an excellent suggestion! i know some soldier of fortune types around there that would be happy to... "mediate". for a price of course


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 10, 2011)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> 1.) People who waste food/electricity. Doubly so when my ass is the one shelling out the bill. Appreciate the fact that you have a roof over your head and food to fill your belly cause I've been homeless before and it fookin SUCKS.
> 
> 2.) Assjackal politicians who sit there all smarmy and smug and tell us peasants to 'trust them' (I'm mainly thinking of sh!theels like UpChuck Schumer from NY).
> 
> ...



People who "soft curse". You (not just this poster, mind) clearly know it's impolite, so you take steps to bleep out some or all of it, yet you go ahead and use the "incomplete" curse words anyway. Either don't use 'em, or go all the way, goddamnit.



Rojodi said:


> 3. Yes, it's a Nook. Yes, I do love to read. Yes, it is expensive, but I'm saving money on the books I'd otherwise purchase. Yes, if I bought a book I could donate it to a library when I'm done with it. And no, you can't borrow it.



I keep my books, all of them = P I still have stuff from when I was a kid stashed away somewhere.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 10, 2011)

djudex said:


> I'm sorry but when I read this all I could picture was some short guy jumping up and down ineffectually whilst a towering woman holds a baby over his head taunting him like kids do with toys on the playground



You know I don't do short guys LOL


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 10, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I keep my books, all of them = P I still have stuff from when I was a kid stashed away somewhere.



i read a lot too and i hate when people tell me i should buy an ereader. i like books, i like the feel of them and i like owning them. i collect books. i like having them and being able to loan them to friends. i like being able to sit in the bathtub and read a book if i want and i definitely would never do that with a $150 electronic device. so stop telling me i should really buy one!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 10, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i read a lot too and i hate when people tell me i should buy an ereader. i like books, i like the feel of them and i like owning them. i collect books. i like having them and being able to loan them to friends. i like being able to sit in the bathtub and read a book if i want and i definitely would never do that with a $150 electronic device. so stop telling me i should really buy one!!!



*LOL....i was in FL last weekend and my 87 yr old dads SO wanted to know why I don't have an ereader? I was like....ummm 
a/i like books 
b/the ereader costs $9 / per book 
c/i am poor 
d/the library is free 
e/e readers cost $$$$$ I don't have currently

and she still didnt get why I didn't have one since I read alot *


----------



## djudex (Apr 10, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> You know I don't do short guys LOL



What about two short guys, one on the others shoulders?


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 10, 2011)

djudex said:


> What about two short guys, one on the others shoulders?



Nope...6' and taller....LOL


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 10, 2011)

Muh boss
Guys who are fickle
The fact that I live with my ex (still...long story). He can be all whiny 'cause he's got a gout flareup, but my blood sugars are screwed up and I'm not allowed to feel crappy and be a bit onery.
The fact that my boss' boss likes me enough to ask me to work extra, but muh immediate boss hates me. WTF.


----------



## cakeboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Charlie Sheen. Every time that drug-addicted, morally bankrupt degenerate jams his scabby dick in one of his porno 'goddesses' or speaks to the press God kills a kitten.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of driving for work the past couple months, so my exposure to bad driving has increased. As such, this entire list will be about bad driving = P

-People who think a "stop" sign at the end of an exit ramp means "drive on through and force your way into traffic moving faster than you".

-People who slow down at yield signs when there is no traffic to yield to!

-People who think turn signals are an option when changing lanes.

-People who accelerate so slowly off a light that I get traction and move forward, and then have to brake.

-People who stop at the end of an onramp instead of using the acceleration lane for what it is there for.

-People who move over onto the highway below highway speed, when there is still acceleration lane left for them.

-People who perform the above and cause others to have to slam on their brakes or swerve out of the way lest you hit them.

-People who drive SUVs and then go horribly slow in rain.

-People who think flicking on their turn signal gives them clearance to change lanes, despite other people being where they want to go (and moving anyway).

-People who perform the above and give you 'tude when you honk at them for it.

-People who turn out onto ~50+ mph highways < 300 feet in front of you, and then proceed to accelerate like they didn't just cut someone off. (For the record, 70 mph is ~= 100 feet per second.)


----------



## penguin (Apr 14, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> People who "soft curse". You (not just this poster, mind) clearly know it's impolite, so you take steps to bleep out some or all of it, yet you go ahead and use the "incomplete" curse words anyway. Either don't use 'em, or go all the way, goddamnit



OH THIS. My ex's girlfriend is like this. "Oh, I don't swear!" but she'll post words like "frck" and "f*ck". THAT'S STILL SWEARING. There are other words you can use for emphasis. If you're going to swear, do it properly or not at all.


----------



## JulieD (Apr 15, 2011)

Spiteful people... If you are holding a grudge about something someone did to you 2 years ago, then the only thing that means is that you are a miserable person, you need to get over it and get a life/clue. Whom ever did you wrong a) doesn't know they did; b) doesn't care that they did; c) doesn't remember what they did; or d) got over it already and moved on...grow the hell up you damn cry babies!!! People like that go nowhere and are unsuccessful in their lives. They are holding onto all of this extra baggage, which is doing nothing but holding them back. Learn from whatever has happened in the past, heal, gain strength from it, let it go and move on. I'm not saying its easy, but it has to be easier then holding onto some bananas and bullshit from 2008 that you are the only person in the world who still cares about it...


----------



## GentleSavage (Apr 17, 2011)

People who aren't punctual. 

People who fall in love too easily.

People who don't do any soul searching and just accept where/who they are. 

Fundamentalist... well... everyone really. Gives religion a bad name.

People who don't understand religion.

Homophobia.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 17, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> People who fall in love too easily.



MAJOR pet peeve right now. You'd think my friends would have grown out of this by now, but whatever.

They want to know why I roll my eyes and act skeptical when they tell me that they just LOVE the person they've been seeing for a month.

Why?

Because without fail, you guys will have broken up within another month and the cycle continues. And my soul just weeps for the future of humanity.


----------



## GentleSavage (Apr 17, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Because without fail, you guys will have broken up within another month and the cycle continues. And my soul just weeps for the future of humanity.



My point exactly. A good friend of mine now fell in love way too easily with a freshman (she's a senior) and she was smothering him and talking about them getting an apartment off campus, and stuff like that. When he called it off she took is hard. Harder than I think I've seen anyone take a break up. 

I just want to tell her that they only dated for a semester, and things moved a bit too fast, but I don't want to get slapped.

I like my vision to not be blurry, and my cheeks to stay the color they are.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 17, 2011)

Juicy asses I cannot grope.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 17, 2011)

People who can't take a hint. :/


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 17, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> Fundamentalist... well... everyone really. Gives religion a bad name.



That's only true for religions who, when taken for their fundamentals, are bad in practice. That's what fundamentalists do, they just take the fundamentals of the religion at face value. 

A fundamentalist Buddhist doesn't give anything a bad name, because they would be peaceful, for example. 

The only reason fundamentalist Christians or Muslims seem to give their religions a bad name is because they fervently preach the fundamentals that are taught by those religions, such as doctrines of sin, hell, or apostacy, that force them to speak out against those they believe to be headed on a path towards the bad end result and are dragging the rest of the world with them, which they believe to be the ultimate in caring for those around them. "If they could only just see the light, the world would be a better place, but those who refuse need to be and deserve to be punished for their sins"

I don't like them either, but they are simply a product of firmly holding the beliefs they have been taught, and actually putting every aspect of the belief, and not just the warm fuzzy ones, into practice. I don't much care for them either, but the fundamentalists follow their religions teachings to a T, and that's more than can be said about the majority. They demonstrate what happens when people truly believe every facet of what they've been indoctrinated into, regardless of reality and society.



GentleSavage said:


> People who don't understand religion.



As you might imagine, this one drives me up the wall too.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 17, 2011)

Paquito said:


> MAJOR pet peeve right now. You'd think my friends would have grown out of this by now, but whatever.
> 
> They want to know why I roll my eyes and act skeptical when they tell me that they just LOVE the person they've been seeing for a month.
> 
> ...



*chuckles* One of my younger coworkers was going on at length about how her new boyfriend was the love of her life. I just laughed and told her she had a lot to learn.

They didn't last long = P



chicken legs said:


> Juicy asses I cannot grope.



I know, right?!


----------



## GentleSavage (Apr 17, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> That's only true for religions who, when taken for their fundamentals, are bad in practice. That's what fundamentalists do, they just take the fundamentals of the religion at face value.
> 
> A fundamentalist Buddhist doesn't give anything a bad name, because they would be peaceful, for example.
> 
> ...



I don't completely agree with you 100% percent. Fundamentalism developed out of the age of reason and the scientific revolution where theologians attempted to prove the existence of God (or who ever really) by using scientific terms and such. It is more than just simply preaching the fundamentals of their religion. 


For instance the WBC and their whole "god hates fags" campaign... God hating homosexuality isn't a fundamental part of Christianity. It could even be argued that the Bible says nothing on the fact of homosexuality (as we understand it today). They are just lashing out anyone who presents a danger to what they think is their religion. 

But what I meant is that when people see religion, a lot of times they see the Westboro Baptist Church, or radical islamists, and I think that's why we are getting a lot more atheists of late. I mean when we look at the "New Atheists", Harris for example, his whole position (more or less) is that fundamentalism is destroying religion. 

And please don't take this as an attack on your views, or anything negative. I just get all hot and bothered by religion and I could talk for hours about it.

And Buddhists have had their fair share of fundamentalist bloodshed. Japanese Buddhists during WWII (and other more contemporary periods of war in Japan) took up arms against the enemies of Japan. Buddhist monks did this. All because their doctrine was twisted around.

I need to stop. This could lead into an essay, and I already have too many of those to write, lol.

So in closing... well... don't hate me please. I just like discussing religion.


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 18, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> So in closing... well... don't hate me please. I just like discussing religion.



Me too. We should get together and indulge each other with religious discourse sometime.

I'm not going to respond to the rest here, though, because let's face it, a discussion like this would be suited somewhere else.

BUT on the subject of Pet Peeves:

When I have a really bad itch but I just clipped my nails so I can't freaking scratch the damn thing.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 18, 2011)

When my back itches where I can't scratch it.

When my blood sugar goes low enough that the left side of my body goes all weird, and I can't hold anything with my left hand or walk very well.

When I get headaches that don't go away for three days straight.

When people blame their issues on things which can be assisted or completely fixed.


----------



## BitsySpider (Apr 19, 2011)

-when a newbie waltzes into a forum and revives every single million year old thread to garner attention

-when my upstair neighbor smokes and I can smell it coming in through the air vents

-that just when I've finished ranting out to a bunch of thin people not to stereotype and rage against fat people I find it's no better on the reverse side

-how it's impossible to have hair as smooth and shiny as it gets right after a professional haircut


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 19, 2011)

Paquito said:


> MAJOR pet peeve right now. You'd think my friends would have grown out of this by now, but whatever.
> 
> They want to know why I roll my eyes and act skeptical when they tell me that they just LOVE the person they've been seeing for a month.
> 
> ...


Same as it ever was.

-Rusty


----------



## Goreki (Apr 19, 2011)

People singing off key,
Parents who fuck with thier kids heads (I see this happen everyday at work)
Mobile phones. I am not on fucking call 24/7.
Easter eggs that come out in JANUARY
Jewellery that goes copper or green after a few wears.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 19, 2011)

When fundamentalist Christians quote the Bible wrong at me. C'mon now. I went to Christian school K-12. I'm willing to listen, but one, I didn't believe everything they told me then, and I still don't. Two, if you can't even quote the damned thing right, don't use it to try to convince me that your convictions are indeed correct.


----------



## penguin (Apr 19, 2011)

Goreki said:


> People singing off key,



But I can't sing in key  I pretty much only sing around the house, so I don't often inflict my horrible voice on other people!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> When fundamentalist Christians quote the Bible wrong at me. C'mon now. I went to Christian school K-12. I'm willing to listen, but one, I didn't believe everything they told me then, and I still don't. Two, if you can't even quote the damned thing right, don't use it to try to convince me that your convictions are indeed correct.


'Revelations'. That one just kills me every time.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 19, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> 'Revelations'. That one just kills me every time.



In my Bible, there's only one revelation...lol :doh: You'd think they could at least get the name of the damn book they're quoting from correct.


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 20, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> In my Bible, there's only one revelation...lol :doh: You'd think they could at least get the name of the damn book they're quoting from correct.



Hey. Sometimes it's hard and you just don't know how to spell words like Deuteronjeromy or Jobe.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 20, 2011)

penguin said:


> But I can't sing in key  I pretty much only sing around the house, so I don't often inflict my horrible voice on other people!


See _that_ is amazingly cool and there is nothing more fun than a car full of people singing the same song really badly.

What really pisses me off is when idiots who can't sing broadcast themselves. Idol, Glee, bad casting in musicals, anytime someone wants you to listen to thier glory when they have none. NONE!


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 20, 2011)

When someone takes one thing you say out of context, and turns it into "you don't know anything about anything!"


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 21, 2011)

Goreki said:


> People singing off key,
> Jewellery that goes copper or green after a few wears.



I've had choral training, so off key singing is almost painful to listen to. Even worse, strained falsettos which people can't actually pull off. I know my voice range, I know I can't reach Middle C on a bad day, I don't even try = P

On the jewelry, if it's copper (which would be an odd ass choice for jewelry, considering the sheer cost and weight), it'll go green in air. If, for some reason, it's coated copper and the coating wears off, you're in the same boat. The other possibility is that your sweat is reacting badly with the material. Mine's a bit on the acidic side, and I had a pair of glasses once that turned green on the side of the nose bridge that faced my skin, from my sweat.



luvbigfellas said:


> When someone takes one thing you say out of context, and turns it into "you don't know anything about anything!"



You would think that, for the sheer amount that people take me out of context, I would learn to stop talking.

You'd think...


----------



## Paquito (Apr 21, 2011)

Goreki said:


> See _that_ is amazingly cool and there is nothing more fun than a car full of people singing the same song really badly.
> 
> What really pisses me off is when idiots who can't sing broadcast themselves. Idol, Glee, bad casting in musicals, anytime someone wants you to listen to thier glory when they have none. NONE!



I'd argue that there might be people who don't know they can't sing. You hear it all the time on Idol, the person insists that EVERYONE tells them they have a great voice and it sounds like a dying walrus that ate a screeching cat. This is why I advocate honesty. :happy:


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 21, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I'd argue that there might be people who don't know they can't sing. You hear it all the time on Idol, the person insists that EVERYONE tells them they have a great voice and it sounds like a dying walrus that ate a screeching cat. This is why I advocate honesty. :happy:



And this is why I tell you you dress like you're homeschooled and have dirty sanchez lip (as opposed to trouty mouth)! Honesty. Now eat the ass-cake god dammit.

But yeah. If I sing poorly, I expect people to tell me so I can either get better or not do it again. It's also one of the reason I always, always take compliments gratefully but with a grain of salt.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 22, 2011)

When people have double standards.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 24, 2011)

Pot isn't legal yet

News that they may be terminating philosophy at UNLV (Las Vegas) due to budget cuts.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Dying walruses eating cats! SO wrong! they're gonna die anyway, and they need to eat a cat? what a waste!


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Dying walruses eating cats! SO wrong! they're gonna die anyway, and they need to eat a cat? what a waste!



b-but i was huuuuuuungry....


----------



## ForeignSoul (Apr 27, 2011)

I've decided that one of my biggest pet peeves are people that THINK they know me. Why? Cause you worked 3rd shift with me 3-5 days a week for 3 months? Means nothing. Lady, you might know that I'm awesome....You might know that music drives my entire being and all my soul.

Do you know that "Kiss From A Rose" by Seal is my biggest guilty pleasure? Do you know that I am a protector to those I care about and will do damned near anything to make sure they are well off and safe, not to mention happy. 
Do you know that I haven't bothered with my meds in over 5 months? 

NO! Cause it's the mask I wear at work because Friends are Friends, Coworkers are Coworkers...Coworkers are NOT friends! And If I decide you are worthy to move into the friends list, don't play smiley eyes with me at work then ignore my request to go grab a bite to eat afterwards....





Wow! That went a little longer than I thought..... Just needed to vent that one lol



I also despise people on other sites whom obviously want attention from guys based on pics they post showcasing their size....But, try to talk to them via a PM or YIM or whatever....ignored like you have the fucking black plague! Uh, excuse me whore, YOU are the one posting half naked pics of your large body. Can you blame me for wanting to chat?! BAH!

FF just pisses me the hell off anymore.



On a side note, I'm not a very angry person....just had to vent about these two things that pissed me off for the past month or two....


And I totally agree with a dying walrus eating a cat....Uncalled for. Perhaps while I lay on my death bed, I'll eat a freaking Walrus and see how THEY like it!


----------



## ForeignSoul (Apr 27, 2011)

I also agree with Goreki, I really hate those idiots who try out for American Idol (like I even watch) that can't sing worth a lick.

I can't sing well, I know and admit that...So I keep it to my car, my house and when I'm in my own little world at work making the doughnuts where very few people see or even care about me! lol


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 27, 2011)

ForeignSoul said:


> I've decided that one of my biggest pet peeves are people that THINK they know me. Why? Cause you worked 3rd shift with me 3-5 days a week for 3 months? Means nothing. Lady, you might know that I'm awesome....You might know that music drives my entire being and all my soul.
> 
> Do you know that "Kiss From A Rose" by Seal is my biggest guilty pleasure? Do you know that I am a protector to those I care about and will do damned near anything to make sure they are well off and safe, not to mention happy.
> Do you know that I haven't bothered with my meds in over 5 months?
> ...



MONSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!

way to drop the whore bomb! 

have you considered they just don't want to talk to you? i have mostly naked pics floating around but that doesnt mean i want to im. i hate im'ing. and while i may, in fact, be a whore i'm pretty sure it has more to do with me being sexually indiscriminate than it does my distaste for aim...


----------



## ForeignSoul (Apr 27, 2011)

lol...It doesn't bother me as much as I made it seem. I was just in a mood as I complained about a coworker....anyways...

It's always been an issue with me about being ignored....people spent most of my life ignoring me.....

Either that, or I just have the decency to reply a few nice sentences and let it at that.... To just flat out ignore someone is rude. Perhaps I was raised to well. I dunno (not to start any kind of parenting/raising kids fued) lol

And sometimes I prefer controversy over harmony. It's more fun. eh, I hate people that use the word Funner....no no NO! It's more fun, not funner!!!!


----------



## BeerMe (Apr 27, 2011)

Goreki said:


> People singing off key,



I'm a terrible singer, but I sing along to pretty much everything while driving alone. Still, if anyone told me to stop singing I would crush them.

Other pet peeves:
Anne Geddes art
Thomas Kinkade art
People who are always late
'Reduced Fat' anything. May as well call it 'Reduced Taste.' If you're on a diet or whatever that's fine, just don't offer it to me and act like it's the real thing.
People who don't respect parking lot spaces. If your car doesn't fit in the compact space, don't park there.
Customers in Starbucks that are "in a hurry", so they ask to cut in front of you. This happens a lot.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 27, 2011)

Customers who feel as though they are entitled to whatever they want simply because they're a customer. Bullshit. I wouldn't come into your workplace and act like a jerk toward you. Don't act like a jerk toward me in my workplace.


----------



## ForeignSoul (Apr 28, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Customers who feel as though they are entitled to whatever they want simply because they're a customer. Bullshit. I wouldn't come into your workplace and act like a jerk toward you. Don't act like a jerk toward me in my workplace.



I was really annoyed the other day as one of the boss' told a group of newbs that, "No matter what, the Customer is always right"

I stepped up with my little power and authority and reminded him, infront of everyone that, "the customer is not always right but, we will do everything in our power to get them what they want...unless they are being arrogant pricks. Then they get what they get"


Also, being a bit of a grammar nazi, I despise when someone uses the wrong of "There, Their and They're"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2011)

The little pieces of paper that are punched out from a hole punch. They are all over the desks and counters at work. They drive me insane.


----------



## ForeignSoul (Apr 28, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> The little pieces of paper that are punched out from a hole punch. They are all over the desks and counters at work. They drive me insane.



What's worse is when you have a three hole punch that no one has emptied the 'catcher' of and you drop the thing...the 'catcher' falls off and now hundreds of stupid paper holes are all over the floor. At least if they are on the desk you can hold up a little trash can and brush them in....lol


----------



## djudex (Apr 28, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> The little pieces of paper that are punched out from a hole punch. They are all over the desks and counters at work. They drive me insane.



Put a name to hate, those little pieces of paper are called chads.

DAMN YOU CHADS, DAMN YOU TO A PAPERY HELL!!!!


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 28, 2011)

ForeignSoul said:


> I was really annoyed the other day as one of the boss' told a group of newbs that, "No matter what, the Customer is always right"
> 
> I stepped up with my little power and authority and reminded him, infront of everyone that, "the customer is not always right but, we will do everything in our power to get them what they want...unless they are being arrogant pricks. Then they get what they get"
> 
> ...



Even though I haven't really used it much for a couple of years, I still edit things according to the Associated Press style handbook. That's really nerdy.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 29, 2011)

The newest version of Firefox swapped the location of "Open Link in New Window" and "Open Link in New Tab" in the right click context menu for hyperlinks.

FUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 29, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> The newest version of Firefox swapped the location of "Open Link in New Window" and "Open Link in New Tab" in the right click context menu for hyperlinks.
> 
> FUCK!!!!!!!!!



Having the same problem! :doh:


----------



## ForeignSoul (May 1, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Even though I haven't really used it much for a couple of years, I still edit things according to the Associated Press style handbook. That's really nerdy.



FYI... some people <3 nerdy! lol


----------



## BeerMe (May 3, 2011)

I have a brand new pet peeve!

Went to lunch today at a place I'd never been to. The four closest parking spots, next to the handicap spots, were labeled with this.

Has anyone seen this before? I'm all for people driving fuel-efficient cars, but this is just annoying. 

View attachment parkingbs.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2011)

BeerMe said:


> I have a brand new pet peeve!
> 
> Went to lunch today at a place I'd never been to. The four closest parking spots, next to the handicap spots, were labeled with this.
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? I'm all for people driving fuel-efficient cars, but this is just annoying.


I know it's illegal to park in a space reserved for the handicapped but does a business have any legal right to compel people to honor that? Anyone know?


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 3, 2011)

People who have their pants sagging nearly to their knees and they have to hold them up!!!
First of all if you would wear them up around your waist where they are supposed to be....you wouldnt have to HOLD ON TO THEM!!!!:doh:


----------



## chicken legs (May 4, 2011)

BeerMe said:


> I have a brand new pet peeve!
> 
> Went to lunch today at a place I'd never been to. The four closest parking spots, next to the handicap spots, were labeled with this.
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? I'm all for people driving fuel-efficient cars, but this is just annoying.



LOL..this woman got so mad at me for parking in spot like that. I just laughed at her and said "its not legally enforceable tard" (so non-pc,lol). Those spots are effing annoying because they are closer than the handicapped spots which is totally lame.


----------



## FishCharming (May 4, 2011)

BeerMe said:


> I have a brand new pet peeve!
> 
> Went to lunch today at a place I'd never been to. The four closest parking spots, next to the handicap spots, were labeled with this.
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? I'm all for people driving fuel-efficient cars, but this is just annoying.



the ONLY thing to do is to park there whenever possible! i've also seen "Expecting Mother" parking spots at the Ontario Mills Mall (in socal, not canada  )


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 4, 2011)

Agree with David Mitchell.


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2011)

BeerMe said:


> I have a brand new pet peeve!
> 
> Went to lunch today at a place I'd never been to. The four closest parking spots, next to the handicap spots, were labeled with this.
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? I'm all for people driving fuel-efficient cars, but this is just annoying.



I now know the perfect drop off for spent, not runing (thus no emission) demolition derby cars.


----------



## Goreki (May 10, 2011)

There's never any cheese in this damn house when I want to make grilled sammiches! WHY!?!?!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 11, 2011)

Again, I HATE fickleness more than anything else on the this earth! Either you like someone or you don't. Either you want to move or you don't. Either you really want that game or you don't. Make a fucking decision already. A bunch of people in my life are being very ambivalent on what they want. And they keep bitching to me about it.


----------



## imfree (May 11, 2011)

Tonearm wiring that's too tight!


----------



## SMA413 (May 12, 2011)

Chewing with your mouth open. You look like a friggin cow. Stop it.


----------



## FishCharming (May 12, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> Chewing with your mouth open. You look like a friggin cow. Stop it.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 15, 2011)

Water down the wrong pipe when you swallow. I've been hacking for 10 minutes.

How can I almost drown from a sip of water? Haha.


LOSER


----------



## tonynyc (May 15, 2011)

Folks that do this....






*Texting while walking * :doh:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

Customers who take their money out of their bra and hand it to me. EW. Really. Sorry, unless you're someone I'm having some sort of sexual escapade with, I don't need to be that familiar with sweat on any part of your body.


----------



## Zowie (May 15, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Customers who take their money out of their bra and hand it to me. EW. Really. Sorry, unless you're someone I'm having some sort of sexual escapade with, I don't need to be that familiar with sweat on any part of your body.



I'm going to say, women who keep ANYTHING in their bra. It's trashy.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 16, 2011)

Cheaters. And potential cheaters.


----------



## penguin (May 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm going to say, women who keep ANYTHING in their bra. It's trashy.



I like to listen to music when I'm doing the laundry, but I don't like balancing my iphone in the basket when I go downstairs. So I pop that in my cleavage as I walk downstairs. I take it out once I'm down there and put it on a table, but I kinda like having musical boobs for a little bit


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 16, 2011)

One of my friends keeps her phone in her cleavage like, all the time when she's out. Drives me bonkers, 'cause I think she's using her phone as luring material for eyes to her boobs. Like she needs it, they're already looking


----------



## Goreki (May 16, 2011)

I keep my money in my bra sometimes... but in a little wallet thingy. If it's been against my boob, nobody gets it!


----------



## JulieD (May 16, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> One of my friends keeps her phone in her cleavage like, all the time when she's out. Drives me bonkers, 'cause I think she's using her phone as luring material for eyes to her boobs. Like she needs it, they're already looking



well... I dont stick mine in my cleavage, but i do put in im my bra... along with anything else i may need, money, license, keys, sunglasses, credit cards, spare ponytail holder, pack of gum... pretty much everything you should put in your pockets or a purse... i put in my bra... i know, to everyone else its gross, but i dont always have pockets and i always forget my purse wherever i go...fuck, i have big enough boobs, might as well get SOME use out of them, especially if i have to lug them with me everywhere... the funniest thing is that when i need to find something, im half way in my shirt digging around, and i look like im constantly grabbing myself making sure i have my keys or whatever...comes in handy at a bar or in a club... :blush:


----------



## JulieD (May 16, 2011)

Goreki said:


> I keep my money in my bra sometimes... but in a little wallet thingy. If it's been against my boob, nobody gets it!



GOREKI!!! i was just saying the same thing! well.. almost the same thing...


----------



## Goreki (May 16, 2011)

JulieD said:


> GOREKI!!! i was just saying the same thing! well.. almost the same thing...


I started doing it for clubbing too! And I don't hand people sweaty money, after finding out how wet it comes out sometimes. Once I actually washed my money because it was so gross.
And I do keep my phone in there too, and my keys sometimes. Ohh! and a lucky poker chip.


----------



## JulieD (May 16, 2011)

Goreki said:


> I started doing it for clubbing too! And I don't hand people sweaty money, after finding out how wet it comes out sometimes. Once I actually washed my money because it was so gross.
> And I do keep my phone in there too, and my keys sometimes. Ohh! and a lucky poker chip.



wait...a lucky "poke-her" chip....ahhh...good luck with that one:bow:


----------



## Goreki (May 16, 2011)

JulieD said:


> wait...a lucky "poke-her" chip....ahhh...good luck with that one:bow:


 Ones cleavage can hide many, many wonders.


----------



## FishCharming (May 16, 2011)

JulieD said:


> well... I dont stick mine in my cleavage, but i do put in im my bra... along with anything else i may need, money, license, keys, sunglasses, credit cards, spare ponytail holder, pack of gum... pretty much everything you should put in your pockets or a purse... i put in my bra... i know, to everyone else its gross, but i dont always have pockets and i always forget my purse wherever i go...fuck, i have big enough boobs, might as well get SOME use out of them, especially if i have to lug them with me everywhere... the funniest thing is that when i need to find something, im half way in my shirt digging around, and i look like im constantly grabbing myself making sure i have my keys or whatever...comes in handy at a bar or in a club... :blush:



omg, i'm totally going to start wearing tighty whities just so i can store everything in my crotch!! hey, would you like a piece of gum? i've got some somewhere...


----------



## JulieD (May 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> omg, i'm totally going to start wearing tighty whities just so i can store everything in my crotch!! hey, would you like a piece of gum? i've got some somewhere...



Big difference...one word...PUBES
Besides, boob gum is more appealing then nut gum...just saying


----------



## Surlysomething (May 16, 2011)

Ok, I don't store anything in or around my rack on a daily basis, but I have, in the past, stored many a camera there. I also smuggled in a half pound of chocolate covered mushrooms into a Lollapallooza concert back in the day. Haha. Oh and the cleavage area has always been a point of interest ever since I figured out I could drink a beer that way without using my hands.

I miss the old days. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> omg, i'm totally going to start wearing tighty whities just so i can store everything in my crotch!! hey, would you like a piece of gum? i've got some somewhere...


 
Wait, where do you store your extra keys?

Ha.


----------



## Goreki (May 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> omg, i'm totally going to start wearing tighty whities just so i can store everything in my crotch!! hey, would you like a piece of gum? i've got some somewhere...


It'd be a nice change from your usual pantslessness.


----------



## FishCharming (May 16, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Wait, where do you store your extra keys?
> 
> Ha.



in my prison wallet 



Goreki said:


> It'd be a nice change from your usual pantslessness.



i just feel bad about denying the world a chance to bask in the glory (and humor) of my package... dilemmas...


----------



## Surlysomething (May 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> in my prison wallet


 

I knew it!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 16, 2011)

And this is why I ALWAYS wear pants or a skirt with pockets. I keep everything in my pockets unless it's just too big to fit.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 17, 2011)

Umm, for the record, sweaty places are not particularly good for microelectronics like your cell phone... Temporarily ignoring the wetness factor, sweat tends to be acidic...


----------



## penguin (May 17, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Umm, for the record, sweaty places are not particularly good for microelectronics like your cell phone... Temporarily ignoring the wetness factor, sweat tends to be acidic...



My phone only goes in there for the time it takes me to walk down the stairs and to the laundry. It's in a case, and my boobs aren't sweaty enough for it to be a problem in that time.


----------



## Goreki (May 18, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Umm, for the record, sweaty places are not particularly good for microelectronics like your cell phone... Temporarily ignoring the wetness factor, sweat tends to be acidic...


Which is why i never put it exposed battery side down


----------



## chicken legs (May 21, 2011)

Big peeve is when you tell someone something in private and then they just blurt it out to other folks for whatever reason. This clip of Comedian Kevin Hart joking about it reminded me of how annoying those types of folks can be.


----------



## djudex (May 22, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Cheaters. And potential cheaters.



Does this mean you're not moving to Hawaii?


----------



## Zandoz (May 23, 2011)

Complaints about necroposting AND giving posters grief for not doing an exhaustive search of an entire forum for relevant existing threads before posting. Get together and make up your minds! Oh, and while you're at it crank down the snark a bit...you're scaring the newbies.

This is not aimed at this forum, but at forums in general.


----------



## samuraiscott (May 24, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I know it's illegal to park in a space reserved for the handicapped but does a business have any legal right to compel people to honor that? Anyone know?



The business can ask an officer to write a ticket but depending on the laws of your state they may not have to. As far as a business owner enforcing the parking, no.


----------



## FishCharming (May 24, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> The business can ask an officer to write a ticket but depending on the laws of your state they may not have to. As far as a business owner enforcing the parking, no.



well WTF ticket would it be? i'm pretty certain traffic cops dont have a violation code for illegally parking in a douche-only zone. imagine taking that one to court...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 25, 2011)

Here there's fines and towing for repeat offenders, but as with everything, you only get in trouble if you're caught doing it. And that's not terribly frequent.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 29, 2011)

Corporations that cut hours just so they can get happy bonuses on their 5x the amount I make per year.


----------



## JulieD (Jun 1, 2011)

People who say "well that's ok, because..." For example, I'm telling you that I'm having a bad day due to a series of events, then you say "well that's ok, because..." And you start to tell me how bad your day is... FU!!! Its not ok!!!! It sucks!!!! Blah!!!! I have no problem listening and comparing shitty day stories, or whatever we are comparing, but don't discredit what I may be going through. I understand that you very well could have a shittier day then me, but don't take away from my shittiness...you know?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I said this already, but: Go a consistent speed on the goddamn highway!


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 1, 2011)

JulieD said:


> People who say "well that's ok, because..." For example, I'm telling you that I'm having a bad day due to a series of events, then you say "well that's ok, because..." And you start to tell me how bad your day is... FU!!! Its not ok!!!! It sucks!!!! Blah!!!! I have no problem listening and comparing shitty day stories, or whatever we are comparing, but don't discredit what I may be going through. I understand that you very well could have a shittier day then me, but don't take away from my shittiness...you know?



i hate when people do this! but it's okay because it happens ALL THE TIME to me


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 1, 2011)

people who snort instead of blowing their nose

NASTY


----------



## Zowie (Jun 1, 2011)

JulieD said:


> People who say "well that's ok, because..." For example, I'm telling you that I'm having a bad day due to a series of events, then you say "well that's ok, because..." And you start to tell me how bad your day is... FU!!! Its not ok!!!! It sucks!!!! Blah!!!! I have no problem listening and comparing shitty day stories, or whatever we are comparing, but don't discredit what I may be going through. I understand that you very well could have a shittier day then me, but don't take away from my shittiness...you know?



Hahaha, THAT'S NOTHING.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 1, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, THAT'S NOTHING.



Oh hell, I *love* Topper!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 1, 2011)

JulieD said:


> People who say "well that's ok, because..." For example, I'm telling you that I'm having a bad day due to a series of events, then you say "well that's ok, because..." And you start to tell me how bad your day is... FU!!! Its not ok!!!! It sucks!!!! Blah!!!! I have no problem listening and comparing shitty day stories, or whatever we are comparing, but don't discredit what I may be going through. I understand that you very well could have a shittier day then me, but don't take away from my shittiness...you know?



LOL you know this reminds me of a phrase I've heard a couple of times "You THINK you're fat you should see this guy down the block" and different varations on who the fatty is who has trumped my fatness.


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 2, 2011)

(From Cracked.com's "6 personality quirks you didn't know were medical conditions)

Misophonia

Everyone has certain sounds that annoy them. Whether it's the sound of humming, knuckle cracking or Alan Alda's voice, there are just certain noises that drive us crazy. But what happens when people take their hatred a little too far? Misophonia happens, that's what.


Misophonia is a condition where the sufferer is enraged by normal, generally inoffensive sounds. These sounds can come from people eating, breathing, coughing or making any other everyday noise. While most people will get annoyed at certain sounds being repeated, people with misophonia will hulk the fuck out the instant they become aware that their hated sound is occurring. Cases have been reported of people with misophonia literally punching holes in walls, chucking objects across rooms and becoming eye-stabbingly enraged at family dinners simply because they heard someone chewing (really should have expected some chewing at dinner, though, Crazy Person).


Interestingly, the hatred is even more severe when the forbidden sound is coming from someone who is emotionally connected to the sufferer, like a family member or close friend, which makes Thanksgiving with a misophonia sufferer sound like just the worst torture ever.


Understandably, people with misophonia suffer many social problems as a result of the condition. They have trouble dating, as they tend to clobber (hopefully) inanimate objects during meal times. Many misophoniacs are forced to eat by themselves in a closed off environment, as the rage is not activated when the sufferer himself is producing the sounds.


Sufferers can try sensitivity training or Anxiolytics to quell the sudden waves of rage. Or failing that, rearrange your life such that you never hear that sound again. Ban gum from your house? Blend all of your meals so you drink them instead of eating them? We're just spit-balling here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 2, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> (From Cracked.com's "6 personality quirks you didn't know were medical conditions)
> 
> Misophonia
> 
> ...



Bahahaha. Love it!

"as they tend to clobber (hopefully) inanimate objects during meal times"

Too funny. I think my problem is being cooped up in a small room with two people that hate each other. And guy behind me has absolutely NO manners. I need to be more patient.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Bahahaha. Love it!
> 
> "as they tend to clobber (hopefully) inanimate objects during meal times"
> 
> Too funny. I think my problem is being cooped up in a small room with two people that hate each other. And guy behind me has absolutely NO manners. I need to be more patient.



No. I think you need to punch said mannerless guy. I think it'll get the point across.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm a complete snob when it comes to dining manners, and I hate myself for it. But I can't help but think less of a person if they can't hold their knife and fork properly, or if they aren't courteous to the staff, or if they're 'messy' (with the exception of food that tends to be messy, or finger food). 

Sit up straight, say please and thank you, and the knife goes BEHIND the fork. Not in front, not between the prongs. BEHIND.


----------



## djudex (Jun 2, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm a complete snob when it comes to dining manners, and I hate myself for it. But I can't help but think less of a person if they can't hold their knife and fork properly, or if they aren't courteous to the staff, or if they're 'messy' (with the exception of food that tends to be messy, or finger food).
> 
> Sit up straight, say please and thank you, and the knife goes BEHIND the fork. Not in front, not between the prongs. BEHIND.



I'd rep you for this but I keep getting told I can't when I click it. MANNERS & CLASS FTW.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 2, 2011)

djudex said:


> I'd rep you for this but I keep getting told I can't when I click it. MANNERS & CLASS FTW.



I know it tends to be a little old-fashioned, and it should be something you learn growing up. But things like holding the door for the person behind you, standing on the right side when on an escalator, not whipping out your cellphone and chatting loudly in a restaurant. 

There should be etiquette classes in all high schools. Maybe then we'll have less trashy skanks.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 2, 2011)

"You're weeeeeeird."
"Because I don't really have sexual fantasies?"
"Yeah."
"How shall I put this. Instead of thinking about sex a lot, I'd rather just fucking do it already. That eliminates my need to fantasize about it obsessively. Of course, I'm not really of that mindset anyway."
"That's weird."
"Then just let me be weird and you can go fantasize about all the sex you aren't having."

I have had this convo in the past. It irritates me. I really just don't fantasize about sex all that often. There's nothing I wish I had done that I haven't. I don't think that way. I just do a sexual activity when the opportunity presents itself and I don't really spend too much time obsessing over it beforehand. Or after. Geez.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 2, 2011)

Zowie said:


> There should be etiquette classes in all high schools. Maybe then we'll have less trashy skanks.



You would prefer well-mannered skanks?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 2, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> (From Cracked.com's "6 personality quirks you didn't know were medical conditions)
> 
> Misophonia
> 
> ...



Huh. Interesting.

I'm aware of the possibility that I have tinnitus and hyperacusis to some degree; I am very sensitive to high-pitched noises, and I've detected noise at around 16KHz in experiments with frequency generators and speakers. High pitched noises also hurt my ears and quickly give me a headache. This places certain warning beeps, most childrens' screaming/crying, and that pesky anti-adult cell phone ringer in the "avoid if possible" list.


----------



## penguin (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate it when people who are waiting to get on an elevator, bus or train try to get on as soon as the doors open, instead of waiting for those getting getting off to leave first. GRR.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 2, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Huh. Interesting.
> 
> I'm aware of the possibility that I have tinnitus and hyperacusis to some degree; I am very sensitive to high-pitched noises, and I've detected noise at around 16KHz in experiments with frequency generators and speakers. High pitched noises also hurt my ears and quickly give me a headache. This places certain warning beeps, most childrens' screaming/crying, and that pesky anti-adult cell phone ringer in the "avoid if possible" list.



I'm the same way. The alarms at work make my brain want to escape.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

Being given endless amounts of teddy bear themed junk 

I make bears, I dont want cheap teddy statues, stuffed plush bears or basically anything that has bears on it just because I make them.

I do however adore Artist Bears but I am fussy and like to choose my own when on the rare occassion I do adopt one It has to call to me


Also people picking their noses in cars while driving when the bleep did that become acceptable behaviour?


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 3, 2011)

JulieD said:


> People who say "well that's ok, because..." For example, I'm telling you that I'm having a bad day due to a series of events, then you say "well that's ok, because..." And you start to tell me how bad your day is... FU!!! Its not ok!!!! It sucks!!!! Blah!!!! I have no problem listening and comparing shitty day stories, or whatever we are comparing, but don't discredit what I may be going through. I understand that you very well could have a shittier day then me, but don't take away from my shittiness...you know?



Ahhh I think I do this Julie I will start to stop though.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2011)

I hate when someone texts you, you respond pretty promptly, but then it takes them FOREVER to answer you. In some cases, DAYS to respond.

I know you have your phone in your hand. You literally JUST used it to text me.


----------



## penguin (Jun 3, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> I hate when someone texts you, you respond pretty promptly, but then it takes them FOREVER to answer you. In some cases, DAYS to respond.
> 
> I know you have your phone in your hand. You literally JUST used it to text me.



OMG I hate that too. It is so incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 6, 2011)

People talking through the whole entire lunch break.

Can we not have a little quiet? I don't care about your weekend in detail.

GO TO YOUR CAR.


Haha


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 6, 2011)

Random noises/words/sentences. Silence, music, or conversation, or one of us will die... and it won't be me.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 6, 2011)

dripping taps, doors that are not closed properly, and Jamie fucking Oliver!


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 6, 2011)

People saying they empathize with my situation. Some of these people, I know they can truly empathize. Some of them, however, have never been poor...have awesome relationships...most everything goes right...and they sleep at night. Seems like it'd be really difficult to empathize.


----------



## bladenite78 (Jun 6, 2011)

I know they mean well, but I hate it when people try to cheer me on or get in my head about working out. When Im working out, Im angry, Im mad, Im in a zone of no fluffy clouds, pink bunnies or soft touches..its razorblades, guttural sounds and pain...and I like it that way, leave it the hell alone. Afterwards we can go have a smoothie


----------



## JulieD (Jun 11, 2011)

People who say I will be right over or I will call you right back and never do it. In my opinion, that is disrespectful of my time. If you are too busy to stick to your word, then don't act like you are. Geesh...

Same thing with just sticking to your word in general...it gives you a bad reputation and is a sign of weak character. The only thing you have is your word and if that's not any good then what good are you? Seriously?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 11, 2011)

People (other than heavily laden trucks and the like) who accelerate slowly. It's not as good for your mileage as you think!


----------



## biglynch (Jun 11, 2011)

foxes... honestly, they suck ass!


----------



## Goreki (Jun 14, 2011)

biglynch said:


> foxes... honestly, they suck ass!








One of my huge pet peeves is parents who come into the store looking for an educational toy, and dismiss story books. Are you fucking kidding? The time you spend speaking to your child is the time they learn almost thier ENTIRE VOCABULARY! GAH!


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 14, 2011)

programs becoming unstable...

i love firefox but ever since i upgraded it it feels like i'm surfing the web on a board made of playing cards and string. it randomly hangs up and crashes and the firefox plugin thingy crashes every 5 minutes so i'm stuck surfing chrome these days...


----------



## Chongo (Jun 14, 2011)

But here's my contribution to the list.
Small barky aggressive dogs.. ie Miniature Schnauzers, Chihuahua and the sort. Honestly.. Going to attack me and be obnoxious at the same time. Too much at the same time for me.

People who interrupt in conversations. If feel you need to interrupt and derail a conversation, it had better involve two women and a polar bear making out somewhere..

Seeing Justin Bieber everywhere. I think his hair infuriates me most.

As noted earlier, people texting on phones while walking. I do my best to not run over pedestrians. Try to do your part and meet me halfway. I don't want my paint messed up.

Car alarms that never stop, and people who walk their dogs to my yard to crap.

Those come to mind immediately.


----------



## DVSShank (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone that feels its ok to give u a shitty attitude, because they "are having a bad day". If I'm not the reason u are being shitty, then save it for the person that is.


----------



## DVSShank (Jun 15, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm a complete snob when it comes to dining manners, and I hate myself for it. But I can't help but think less of a person if they can't hold their knife and fork properly, or if they aren't courteous to the staff, or if they're 'messy' (with the exception of food that tends to be messy, or finger food).
> 
> Sit up straight, say please and thank you, and the knife goes BEHIND the fork. Not in front, not between the prongs. BEHIND.



I was totally with u, until the knife placement part. But I can kinda understand that bothering someone.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 15, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm a complete snob when it comes to dining manners, and I hate myself for it. But I can't help but think less of a person if they can't hold their knife and fork properly, or if they aren't courteous to the staff, or if they're 'messy' (with the exception of food that tends to be messy, or finger food).
> 
> Sit up straight, say please and thank you, and the knife goes BEHIND the fork. Not in front, not between the prongs. BEHIND.



:-( you never mentioned this to me, and now I'm thinking back to all the meals we've shared and thinking of how bad I fucked up.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 15, 2011)

People who allow their children to crawl around on the floor in a busy supermarket.

Bosses who think it's your job to do not only your own job tasks, but theirs too.

When customers ask me for something, and then ask like I'm stupid when I give them the location of particular item. I'm not lying to you, I'm providing you with all the locations because you seem like the sort who's VERY PICKY.


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 15, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm a complete snob when it comes to dining manners, and I hate myself for it. But I can't help but think less of a person if they can't hold their knife and fork properly, or if they aren't courteous to the staff, or if they're 'messy' (with the exception of food that tends to be messy, or finger food).
> 
> Sit up straight, say please and thank you, and the knife goes BEHIND the fork. Not in front, not between the prongs. BEHIND.



I worked in too many kitchens to change. The knife is furthest away from your body. 

You let the food fall away, you put the knife down, pick up the fork in your strong hand and eat. I've never cut food and eat.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2011)

To borrow a phrase, I eat meat like I have a personal problem with animals. I'm lucky the fork is in my hand, never mind the knife.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 15, 2011)

Today I recalled an old phrase I once saw on a forum somewhere: "I don't have pet peeves, I have major psychotic fucking hatreds!"


----------



## Zowie (Jun 15, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> :-( you never mentioned this to me, and now I'm thinking back to all the meals we've shared and thinking of how bad I fucked up.



You were fine, I checked . Decepta-tits, however... Cuts through the prongs. Proving that I was, indeed, the hottest piece of ass at that table.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> You were fine, I checked . Decepta-tits, however... Cuts through the prongs. Proving that I was, indeed, the hottest piece of ass at that table.



I told you several times you were the hottest piece of ass at the table. I will now, judge her relentlessly when she eats.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> You were fine, I checked . Decepta-tits, however... Cuts through the prongs. Proving that I was, indeed, the hottest piece of ass at that table.



Wait wait wait. So if, in a hypothetical world, an erotic, candle-light dinner were taking place, and a drunk-on-lust man were to accidentally forget himself and take the easy route, someone would be sleeping in the dog house?

I hate playing Lawful characters.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 16, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Wait wait wait. So if, in a hypothetical world, an erotic, candle-light dinner were taking place, and a drunk-on-lust man were to accidentally forget himself and take the easy route, someone would be sleeping in the dog house?
> 
> I hate playing Lawful characters.



Hahaha, no, I'm not THAT neurotic.


----------



## JulieD (Jun 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm a complete snob when it comes to dining manners, and I hate myself for it. But I can't help but think less of a person if they can't hold their knife and fork properly, or if they aren't courteous to the staff, or if they're 'messy' (with the exception of food that tends to be messy, or finger food).
> 
> Sit up straight, say please and thank you, and the knife goes BEHIND the fork. Not in front, not between the prongs. BEHIND.



IM teaching my daughter how to use a knife to cut her food.... I totally double checked the way i have been showing her because of this post... i was doing it the correct way this entire time, thank goodness :happy:


----------



## DVSShank (Jun 16, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> People who allow their children to crawl around on the floor in a busy supermarket.
> 
> Bosses who think it's your job to do not only your own job tasks, but theirs too.
> 
> When customers ask me for something, and then ask like I'm stupid when I give them the location of particular item. I'm not lying to you, I'm providing you with all the locations because you seem like the sort who's VERY PICKY.



Absolutely ! On all points !


----------



## cakeboy (Jun 16, 2011)

People who bitch about the weather. I get that summer is too hot and winter is too cold, boo hoo hoo. Put your big boy/girl pants on and move. If you can't afford it or don't want to move, please to be shutting the fuck up. Complaining is a tell-tale symptom of a lazy piece of shit with a third-class intellect.


----------



## penguin (Jun 16, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> Complaining is a tell-tale symptom of a lazy piece of shit with a third-class intellect.



Oh, I hope you're being deliberately ironic


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh, I hope you're being deliberately ironic


Haha I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 16, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> People who bitch about the weather. I get that summer is too hot and winter is too cold, boo hoo hoo. Put your big boy/girl pants on and move. If you can't afford it or don't want to move, please to be shutting the fuck up. Complaining is a tell-tale symptom of a lazy piece of shit with a third-class intellect.



As an extended counter-corollary to this: People who complain about something they can easily fix, _*but don't.*_


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 16, 2011)

Meetings to discuss and plan what will be covered at the meeting that will be held the next morning.

I think they're just having meetings just for the sake of having them.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 17, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> To borrow a phrase, I eat meat like I have a personal problem with animals. I'm lucky the fork is in my hand, never mind the knife.





P.E.T.A. People Eating Tasty Animals!!

if it wasn't for me, my mashed potatos and veggies would be bored...

and CastingPearls.. that's the best comment I have ever seen


----------



## Morbid (Jun 17, 2011)

what pisses me off... 

STUPID people who drive 45 in the middle lane of a 3 lane highway... My speed limit here is 70... if you can't drive it.. park it... This is Detroit people.. we have killed for less...lol:doh:


----------



## cakeboy (Jun 17, 2011)

My comment is directed at chronic complainers. Venting a little bit of frustration in a thread made solely for that purpose is hardly irony.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 17, 2011)

Morbid said:


> what pisses me off...
> 
> STUPID people who drive 45 in the middle lane of a 3 lane highway... My speed limit here is 70... if you can't drive it.. park it... This is Detroit people.. we have killed for less...lol:doh:



Yeah, I love how the middle lane becomes the slowest on 3-lanes. It's kinda funny. Unless you're stuck there.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 17, 2011)

Morbid said:


> what pisses me off...
> 
> STUPID people who drive 45 in the middle lane of a 3 lane highway... My speed limit here is 70... if you can't drive it.. park it... This is Detroit people.. we have killed for less...lol:doh:



EVERY DAY Morbid EVERY DAY! *sigh*

We're the Motor City right? 

HUGE pet peeve,needed to be repeated!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 17, 2011)

Pet Peeve: Not enough pictures of BLUEeyedBanshee.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 17, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Pet Peeve: Not enough pictures of BLUEeyedBanshee.



You no like my avatar?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 17, 2011)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You no like my avatar?



Not your best angle. :batting:


----------



## DVSShank (Jun 17, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh, I hope you're being deliberately ironic



HA ! Too funny !


----------



## Morbid (Jun 17, 2011)

I like it... but I like real pictures of you.. oh wait I can see you in person some times


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 17, 2011)

People who think Wisconsin is the best place on this planet. No, really, people...it isn't. Wisconsin sucks. Get used to it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 17, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> People who think Wisconsin is the best place on this planet. No, really, people...it isn't. Wisconsin sucks. Get used to it.



I dunno....You live there. Lovelocs lives there. A handful more awesome internet friends I have live there. Chin up, gloomy!


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 17, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I dunno....You live there. Lovelocs lives there. A handful more awesome internet friends I have live there. Chin up, gloomy!



Oh, Wisconsin better watch out today. I'm on a Godzilla-like rampage.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 17, 2011)

Children... and the parents who fail to control them and/or don't give a shit about it.

ETA: I nearly ripped the head off one woman today. Instead I braced my hands against a gondola section and concentrated on not growling.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 18, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Children... and the parents who fail to control them and/or don't give a shit about it.
> 
> ETA: I nearly ripped the head off one woman today. Instead I braced my hands against a gondola section and concentrated on not growling.



Yup...that is pretty damn irritating.


----------



## Kaylathebudgie (Jun 20, 2011)

Guys with abs. 
People who hate fat people. Screw you. To me you are just blind.
City folks who actually like life in the city.
Bimbos.
Vanity.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 20, 2011)

Women who fight over some loser as if he's a juicy bone and they're a starving pack of dogs.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes they look more alike than different? Sometimes.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 20, 2011)

Kaylathebudgie said:


> City folks who actually like life in the city.


 

:huh: How. odd.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 20, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Sometimes they look more alike than different? Sometimes.


 
Think you're woman enough to take my man away from me, whore? I've got the hair pulling equipment right here. And my acrylics serve as excellent hooks designed to pull clothing from your body. All we need is a chanting mob and we're golden.


----------



## Chongo (Jun 20, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> Think you're woman enough to take my man away from me, whore? I've got the hair pulling equipment right here. And my acrylics serve as excellent hooks designed to pull clothing from your body. All we need is a chanting mob and we're golden.



I like where this is going.. Get a bbq, and a kiddie pool full of jello, and we're in business.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 23, 2011)

I may have already said this, but: When you're stopped on a positive incline (uphill) and someone stops RIGHT ON YOUR ASS. Like, you can't see their headlights in ANY mirror.

Note: If you do not/have not driven stick, you may not know my rage. You may also be one of these people. Kindly stop. We (stick drivers) hate you.



Chongo said:


> I like where this is going.. Get a bbq, and a kiddie pool full of jello, and we're in business.



I'm not sure I want to know about the BBQ...


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 23, 2011)

Kaylathebudgie said:


> City folks who actually like life in the city.



I like the city better than suburbia. To each their own. And this is a rather strange pet peeve.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 23, 2011)

stubing my toe. it hurts so damn bad.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 23, 2011)

Little girls who stay up way past their bedtime!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 23, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Little girls who stay up way past their bedtime!!


Bbbbbbbbut I thought you liked when we talk late?


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 23, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Little girls who stay up way past their bedtime!!



Bedtime? What's that?


----------



## Morbid (Jun 23, 2011)

Chongo said:


> I like where this is going.. Get a bbq, and a kiddie pool full of jello, and we're in business.




I got some ribs for the bbq and some tequila... so let's get this mob started


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2011)

When people lick their own lips and face like a dog or cow. I know it's some kind of tic or habit but it totally creeps me out.
(It's okay with dogs, especially pugs, though)


----------



## Mordecai (Jun 25, 2011)

Mornings. I cannot wait until I go back to afternoon shifts.


----------



## ForeignSoul (Jun 25, 2011)

Really?!

I despise the afternoon shifts. Like, 1pm-10pm?

Get home by 11 or 11:30pm, watch a movie, have a drink...go to sleep by 1 or 2am. Then you get up at 10am or so then have but an hour...hour and a 1/2...before leaving for work again.

I hated 2nd shift with a passion!!! It's even a Pet Peeve.

"Bill, can you work 2nd shift for Lamont tomorrow?"

"No but, I can work 1st for Felicia and SHE can work 2nd....DUH!"

lol


----------



## Mordecai (Jun 25, 2011)

I can schedule things during weekdays, get errands done and am an night owl. First shift is the devil.


----------



## ForeignSoul (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm also a night owl...guess that's why I do the 3rd...10p-7a 5 days a week...lol


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone that uses the word inappropriate without the slightest bit of irony when describing humor or language.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 25, 2011)

ForeignSoul said:


> Really?!
> 
> I despise the afternoon shifts. Like, 1pm-10pm?
> 
> ...



I've had this psych/physiological issue for years where if I go to bed too early (typically any time before midnight), I WILL NOT sleep for the entire night (often waking up between 2 and 3 AM), and be unable to get back to sleep after waking up. So I hate morning shifts.


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 26, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I've had this psych/physiological issue for years where if I go to bed too early (typically any time before midnight), I WILL NOT sleep for the entire night (often waking up between 2 and 3 AM), and be unable to get back to sleep after waking up. So I hate morning shifts.



this made me think of an article i read on cracked.com: http://www.cracked.com/article_19121_7-basic-things-you-wont-believe-youre-all-doing-wrong.html

#4. Sleeping

OK, so maybe you can't handle pooping, breathing or much else that you'd think would come naturally. But surely just lying in bed every night is OK, right? So why the hell do you keep waking up at 3 a.m.? You lie there, wondering what the hell is wrong with you. Will I oversleep? you wonder. How will I find the time to sit down and poop in the morning?

If this happens to you often, you're not alone. Chances are, if you mention waking up like this to your doctor, it'll be diagnosed as a "sleep disorder," and you'll be given one of the tens of millions of prescriptions for sleeping pills handed out to Americans each year. You'll pop some Ambien, only to awaken a few hours later beating up a police officer. What on earth went wrong?

So how the hell are we meant to do it?
In this case, you're already doing it right. It's your reaction that's wrong.
The idea that an uninterrupted eight hours is the only sleep pattern natural to mankind is surprisingly recent. Before someone who wasn't Thomas Edison invented the light bulb, people in areas with more than eight hours of darkness usually slept in segments: three to five hours of sleep, an hour of wakefulness and then another three to five hour nap. The hour or so of awake time was used for quiet reflection, sex, smoking and pretty much everything except staring at the wall terrified of insomnia. In fact, this small window of consciousness was renowned as the best time for boning, as the tranquility between the first and second sleep was known as being uniquely suited to getting up to mischief with the person lying bored beside you.

This isn't compulsory.
In recent times, artificial light has pushed our normal bedtime back later and later, and this segmented sleep has been compressed into a single eight hours. Still, our brains are naturally wired for pre-light-bulb days. In a monthlong experiment, healthy subjects were given a long artificial "night" lasting 14 hours. They quickly reverted to the segmented pattern, waking up for an hour or two of "peaceful wakefulness" between two three to five hour stretches.

By the end of the experiment, all the women were pregnant.
So why do we still wake up even when we've been up until midnight watching Deadliest Warrior marathons? Well, some people tend to revert to this natural sleep cycle despite all the artificial light, especially during dark winter months. Fortunately, having this sort of technology-resistant superbrain doesn't necessarily spell disaster. According to experts, if you stay calm and allow yourself to fall back to sleep naturally rather than lying there wondering why you're awake, you usually won't see any negative effects the next day.


----------



## JulieD (Jun 27, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I may have already said this, but: When you're stopped on a positive incline (uphill) and someone stops RIGHT ON YOUR ASS. Like, you can't see their headlights in ANY mirror.
> 
> Note: If you do not/have not driven stick, you may not know my rage. You may also be one of these people. Kindly stop. We (stick drivers) hate you.



I have been driving a stick shift for the past 15 years, and my mom is one of these people. I very rarely get loud, swear or get hostile with my mom, but one day not that long ago she was taking me to get my car from the garage and she stopped when she finally made it under the bumper of the truck in front of us. I may have said something along the lines of "WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU DOING YOU BATTY WOMAN!!!! ARE YOU TRYING TO GIVE ME AN ANURSIM???!!!" I quickly regained control of myself and explained to my mother that she has no idea what the guy in front of us is going to do, if he drifts back and hits her car, it will be her fault. Also, what if the person behind us isn't paying attention and hits us, that would push us into the truck, and that would be our fault too. I agree with this pet peeve, everyone should stay a safe distance behind the person in front of them regardless. If you don't, you are an idiot, seriously. You are not going to get to where you are going any faster, trust me dipshit, if anything you are going to make things worse because you will piss of the guy in front of you and they will go just a little bitty bit under the speed limit just to piss you off too...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 12, 2011)

My pet peeve is that people are posting in a new pet peeve post when there's a Perfectly good one right here.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 12, 2011)

I _knew_ this thread existed.

Jose is the opposite of my pet peeve.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 12, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I _knew_ this thread existed.
> 
> Jose is the opposite of my pet peeve.



I fucking LOVE you. Wooboo!

Also, this thread title has an exclamation point. What's not to love?


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 10, 2013)

If I haven't mentioned it before, I am now. And if I have, i'm going to stress how much it annoys me:


*the sound of some people eating just grates on my last f'n nerve and horrifies me at the same time
*


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 10, 2013)

People telling me that if I worked out more, I'd not suffer so much from arthritis. The weight loss wouldn't put so much stress on my joints.

Um, nice try, but my arthritis is from sports injuries, and the added exercise would do MORE damage.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 15, 2013)

The term pet peeves annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## cakeboy (Apr 17, 2013)

All this masturbatory, New Agey self-help bullshit. There are only a few universal truths, and I won't charge you awful sums of money to gain these pearls of wisdom. They are : 

1. Don't spend more than you make.
2. Don't be a fucking asshole.
3. Never, EVER trust a fart.
4. Don't dick around and come between me and my cake. Ain't nobody got time for that.

Everything else falls into place once you accept these truths. Now let's make out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 18, 2013)

cakeboy said:


> All this masturbatory, New Agey self-help bullshit. There are only a few universal truths, and I won't charge you awful sums of money to gain these pearls of wisdom. They are :
> 
> 1. Don't spend more than you make.
> 2. Don't be a fucking asshole.
> ...



Let's do this!


----------



## cakeboy (Apr 19, 2013)

Also : Beyoncè. Fucking overrated, narcissistic prancing twatwarbler.


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 19, 2013)

cakeboy said:


> Also : Beyoncè. Fucking overrated, narcissistic prancing twatwarbler.



Is it okay to agree with this for the most part and yet still want to use her thighs for earmuffs?


----------



## cakeboy (Apr 19, 2013)

LeoGibson said:


> Is it okay to agree with this for the most part and yet still want to use her thighs for earmuffs?



She has a monster cock. Guaranteed. A huge, veiny, triumphant impaling device.


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 20, 2013)

cakeboy said:


> She has a monster cock. Guaranteed. A huge, veiny, triumphant impaling device.



Dammit! That is almost a deal breaker! But I guess I'll have to push through it if it gets me one step closer to Kelly Rowland.


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 20, 2013)

People touching my shit and assuming they know what I want done with it. If I had _wanted_ to clean that, I would have :| 

+ 5 misanthropy.


----------



## Librarygirl (Apr 20, 2013)

Cyclists who ignore the cycle paths the council has spent money on and hold up the traffic instead.
Marshals and press at events who, after you have arrived early precisely to get a good view/ photos proceed to block your view and spoil every shot.
Management who think they are above basic good manners and perpetually keep staff waiting or fail to introduce them to visitors as if we are all just part of the furniture.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 20, 2013)

people who work hard to convince you they wont vanish and then who vanish as if they never existed.


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 21, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> People touching my shit and assuming they know what I want done with it. If I had _wanted_ to clean that, I would have :|
> 
> + 5 misanthropy.



I really dislike people moving things in my space.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 22, 2013)

People being rude to me when I am only being concerned or trying to help and am being polite.

People treating me like an idiot that knows nothing just because I am young and female. I'm young, female and graduated top of the whole school of biology at my uni and won every single academic prize available to me. Surprisingly, I do actually know a thing or two about biology and the way animal - and human! - bodies work.


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 25, 2013)

LeoGibson said:


> Is it okay to agree with this for the most part and yet still want to use her thighs for earmuffs?



That, sir, is wildly *inappropriate!* 

*recovers* ... loopytheone's post actually just reminded me of how much I despise being patronised. Truly determining that I know nothing about anything actually requires you to pull your head out of your arse and _hear_ what I have to say. :batting:


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 25, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> That, sir, is wildly *inappropriate!*



Quite possibly. But, in my defense, my poor ears get like really, really cold! :happy:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 25, 2013)

...Still bumper stickers and people who say " supper" instead of dinner.


----------



## Esther (Apr 25, 2013)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ...Still bumper stickers and people who say " supper" instead of dinner.



I thought this said, "bumper stickers that say supper instead of dinner" and I was seriously wondering what kind of bumper stickers people use in your town.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm perplexed by "Still bumper stickers". As opposed to moving bumper stickers?


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 26, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm perplexed by "Still bumper stickers". As opposed to moving bumper stickers?


No, they're the ones affixed to moonshine-making machines.

Though I'd think a "don't tread on me" Gadsden Flag decal would be more appropriate than the word, "supper" in that case. 

Well, maybe not -- depends on whether one drinks their supper... *hic*


----------



## The Fat Man (Apr 27, 2013)

Constant negativity. I get pooping on ones self now and again, keeps you honest. But anyone who is so hopelessly lost in low self esteem that even when that get honest love and attention they shirk away like it's poison.

Life is to beautiful to be that gloomy.


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 27, 2013)

Piss all over the toilet seats in public men's rooms.

Look dudes, if you can't whip it out and stand next to another man and piss, then either have the damn decency to raise the seat before you piss or squat like the little puppy that you are. There's nothing worse than being in serious distress and needing to crunch only to find the stall covered in urine.


----------



## BigWheels (Apr 27, 2013)

people who ask me what my pet peeves are


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 27, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> people who ask me what my pet peeves are



SHIT EVERYBODY RUN SOME BADASS HAS GOTTEN META AAAAARGH


----------



## loopytheone (May 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if I find this amusing or annoying, but people who start talking to you only to lose complete interest as soon as they find out you have a partner/are a lesbian/are asexual/are not interested in them etc etc. I find it dryly amusing but at the same time it makes me worry for the state of the world when people are only interested in talking to another person because they think they will get some sort of romantic or sexual benefit from it. It's even worse when they try and disguise it as friendliness when they have absolutely no desire to actually be your friend. That is just... dishonest.


----------



## bigmac (May 1, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> People being rude to me when I am only being concerned or trying to help and am being polite.
> 
> People treating me like an idiot that knows nothing just because I am young and female. I'm young, female and graduated top of the whole school of biology at my uni and won every single academic prize available to me. Surprisingly, I do actually know a thing or two about biology and the way animal - and human! - bodies work.



For reasons I can't comprehend some guys have a problem dealing with smart women. Personally I think smart women are freakin hot (I married one).


----------



## loopytheone (May 1, 2013)

bigmac said:


> For reasons I can't comprehend some guys have a problem dealing with smart women. Personally I think smart women are freakin hot (I married one).



I guess they find us intimidating maybe? Hehe, from the sounds on it, you have good taste, sir! :happy:


----------



## biglynch (May 1, 2013)

The person who let his dog shit on my lawn has realy pushed it too far by letting it shit on my pathway.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 5, 2013)

My futon's disintegrating.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 5, 2013)

biglynch said:


> The person who let his dog shit on my lawn has realy pushed it too far by letting it shit on my pathway.



*I have ZERO tolerance for this SHIT hehe...I am a city dweller that ALWAYS picks up my pooches POOP...fuckn morons that think they are above this...*


----------



## likeitmatters (May 6, 2013)

when someone says cool or qurl or basically over and over and over and when someone responds in a one word sentence.

when that happens I stop talking to them.


----------



## Librarygirl (May 13, 2013)

The fact that every time I start having a significant or interesting (read flirty or personal) conversation in my workplace, despite the fact I've seen hardly anyone for hours, random volunteers and colleagues feel a sudden need to be in the same room. Can no one take a hint?!! If I see you having a big chat or a giggle I stay away! Why are there so many random unexpected people everywhere?

The fact that a combination of an incipient migraine and nervousness renders me giggly and unable to say anything intelligent. Note to self: Nearly being sick with laughter is BAD.

It is cold and yet I have hay fever. This is wrong!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 13, 2013)

My cor-workers. They're my biggest pet peeve every day.

Haha.

TRUTH


----------



## reuben6380 (May 17, 2013)

circles....they are pointless imo


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 17, 2013)

Hometown loyalty!!!!!
I live in St. Louis but....Cardinals suck, Rams suck, Blues really suck. Yet I always get flack for rooting against our own crappy teams....
:doh::doh:


----------



## loopytheone (May 18, 2013)

People who just make sarcastic faces or treat you like you are an idiot because they don't agree with you instead of just coming out and stating their opinions. What, am I supposed be a mind reader and know what you are trying to say with your bitchy little non-comments?


----------



## Paquito (May 21, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> Hometown loyalty!!!!!
> I live in St. Louis but....Cardinals suck, Rams suck, Blues really suck. Yet I always get flack for rooting against our own crappy teams....
> :doh::doh:



Well at least you still have gratuitous use of emoticons.
:kiss2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 4, 2013)

*One of my favorite BHMs from this here board...I have known for 7 years has gone from 550--->current weight of 185...seeing him Saturday...not sure how I will respond as 2 summers ago when I last saw him he was 550!!!

Another BHM from this here board went from 380---->190....was supposed to meet him in DC tonite for FIREWORKS...but that's not happening....

and the last BHM from this board went from PHANTASY to REALITY....
was 215--->280 currently growing  will be seeing him in the flesh for the FIRST TIME ever Labor Day Weekend *


----------



## JulieD (Jul 4, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> People who just make sarcastic faces or treat you like you are an idiot because they don't agree with you instead of just coming out and stating their opinions. What, am I supposed be a mind reader and know what you are trying to say with your bitchy little non-comments?



You should ask them if they are feeling alright and then ask if they need to poop...sarcastic faces and constipated faces are very similar.


----------



## JulieD (Jul 4, 2013)

likeitmatters said:


> when someone says cool or qurl or basically over and over and over and when someone responds in a one word sentence.
> 
> when that happens I stop talking to them.



Cool...

Seriously, im surprised it took this long for someone to say it


----------



## sophie lou (Jul 5, 2013)

I hate people who are fake and use other people. People who call themselves friends take what they can and then just leave you until the next time they want something


----------

